# Wotofo Serpent Mini 25mm



## Dubz

http://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## skola

25mm Diameter
Single or dual coil Build Deck
Leads lay down to Slots
2mm Diameter Terminals
Side Tension Applied
PEEK Insulator made in Germany
Dual Adjustable Airflow
Single 1.5mm by 10mm Per Side
Can Throttle Up and Down
Build Deck Can Be Accessed Without Draining Tank
Top Fill System
4.5ml Tank Capacity
Dual Wide Fill Port
5mm Bore Drip Tip in hollow design
Gold Plated 510 Connection

1. Beautiful Mini RTA, Convenient to carry
2. Easy Top Filling
3. Dual Insulated Drip Tip to Minimize Heat Transfer
4. Extremely easy to build deck
5. Replaceable Glass chamber 
6. Adjustable post

- See more at: http://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta.html#sthash.WfBE8SJb.dpuf

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

skola said:


> 25mm Diameter
> Single or dual coil Build Deck
> Leads lay down to Slots
> 2mm Diameter Terminals
> Side Tension Applied
> PEEK Insulator made in Germany
> Dual Adjustable Airflow
> Single 1.5mm by 10mm Per Side
> Can Throttle Up and Down
> Build Deck Can Be Accessed Without Draining Tank
> Top Fill System
> 4.5ml Tank Capacity
> Dual Wide Fill Port
> 5mm Bore Drip Tip in hollow design
> Gold Plated 510 Connection
> 
> 1. Beautiful Mini RTA, Convenient to carry
> 2. Easy Top Filling
> 3. Dual Insulated Drip Tip to Minimize Heat Transfer
> 4. Extremely easy to build deck
> 5. Replaceable Glass chamber
> 6. Adjustable post
> 
> - See more at: http://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta.html#sthash.WfBE8SJb.dpuf


Any stock in s.a of the 25mm?


----------



## Nailedit77

Now that I have to have


----------



## MoneymanVape

Jip i want one.serpent was my first rta setup. Still using it every day. Just love the quality of wotofo


----------



## greybush

I be having it





Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Slick

Hey guys,i need some help with regards to the serpent mini 22mm,what size screwdriver do u need for it and where can I get 1? Please help


----------



## vaporbud77

Hey man it uses a allen key. Not sure on the size but I think you can get a set at the hardware store

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## greybush

I have a set, but it's smaller... Use the one i got with the aromamiser. Think most velocity decks use the same one


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I have not put down my Serpent Mini 25 for almost 5 days solid since I picked one up at @Sir Vape last week and @BigGuy built my coil and wicked it for me.

It has been so perfect a vape that I have been dreading having to rewick it in case it not the same as when Craig did it... I guess I have put something like 100ml's of XXX through it and tonight it started to taste a little off so I assumed it needed a clean and a rewick... I had my Melo 3 Mini with 0.6Ω cCell standing by in case things went pear shaped...

The wick was in pretty good condition despite the amount of juice that went through it... I was surprised... I removed the old wick and dry burnt the coil...






Coil performing just as it should... now for the part that I watched Craig do so closely... measure the wick to the base of the tank and trim... then a bow tie shape... then two thirds of the wick tails off at an angle...




Then tuck in the tails and fluff the Bacon Cotton at the juice hole spot... prime the wick... put on the tank and fill the tank.




Now for the real test...



Yeah Baby! No leaking or any issues so far and the flavour is off the charts once again!



Serpent Mini 25 = Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45

Must agree with u @Rob Fisher no leaking and beautiful vape I used the nichrome also 7 wraps 3.5 and massively impressed. And actually easy to build on and wick. Well played good sir

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Akash

This tank is a breeze to build on and wick. Have rebuilt thrice and rewicked maybe 6 times for different flavours.

Performs like a dream!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greybush

Running duals on it right now, actually prefer it to the single coil setup, I was getting a lot of spitting with a single coil setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I have not put down my Serpent Mini 25 for almost 5 days solid since I picked one up at @Sir Vape last week and @BigGuy built my coil and wicked it for me.
> 
> It has been so perfect a vape that I have been dreading having to rewick it in case it not the same as when Craig did it... I guess I have put something like 100ml's of XXX through it and tonight it started to taste a little off so I assumed it needed a clean and a rewick... I had my Melo 3 Mini with 0.6Ω cCell standing by in case things went pear shaped...
> 
> The wick was in pretty good condition despite the amount of juice that went through it... I was surprised... I removed the old wick and dry burnt the coil...
> View attachment 66778
> View attachment 66779
> View attachment 66780
> View attachment 66781
> 
> 
> Coil performing just as it should... now for the part that I watched Craig do so closely... measure the wick to the base of the tank and trim... then a bow tie shape... then two thirds of the wick tails off at an angle...
> View attachment 66782
> View attachment 66783
> 
> 
> Then tuck in the tails and fluff the Bacon Cotton at the juice hole spot... prime the wick... put on the tank and fill the tank.
> View attachment 66784
> View attachment 66785
> 
> 
> Now for the real test...
> View attachment 66786
> 
> 
> Yeah Baby! No leaking or any issues so far and the flavour is off the charts once again!
> View attachment 66787
> 
> 
> Serpent Mini 25 = Chicken Dinner!


Thanks @Rob Fisher , now I feel confident I can do it too. , mine arrives tomorrow & haven't looked forward to a new tank as much as this one in awhile.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher , now I feel confident I can do it too. , mine arrives tomorrow & haven't looked forward to a new tank as much as this one in awhile.



I was gonna get a second one on Sat when I am at the @Sir Vape Durban 031 juice launch... but at the rate they are selling I think I better order it online tonight. 

You will love yours!


----------



## MoneymanVape

Got mine the second i recieved email from sir vape. Haven't put it down since.
Just love it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> I was gonna get a second one on Sat when I am at the @Sir Vape Durban 031 juice launch... but at the rate they are selling I think I better order it online tonight.
> 
> You will love yours!


I've got a Serpent Mini but don't use it often due to the constant filling, flavor is excellent & judging by your words & @Silver 's and many more forum members, the Serpent 25 is going to blow my socks off .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I have not put down my Serpent Mini 25 for almost 5 days solid since I picked one up at @Sir Vape last week and @BigGuy built my coil and wicked it for me.
> 
> It has been so perfect a vape that I have been dreading having to rewick it in case it not the same as when Craig did it... I guess I have put something like 100ml's of XXX through it and tonight it started to taste a little off so I assumed it needed a clean and a rewick... I had my Melo 3 Mini with 0.6Ω cCell standing by in case things went pear shaped...
> ....
> Serpent Mini 25 = Chicken Dinner!



Glad to hear you've found a RTA that works very well for you. I don't remember you raving so much about the Serpent Mini 22mm though. With it's s smaller chamber it could give even better flavor than the 25mm "with the right build". So maybe the build in it was not the right build for it for your vaping style???

Flavor was not an issue at all with my SM 22mm and the build I put in it for the joose it ran. And I'll add it still isn't (I dug it out to try it again since you started hawking the 25mm). The leaking of condensed vapor from my long slow lung pulls of my flavor builds is the issue. My vaping style has been a long known problem for me on some of the bottom AFC tanks and RDA's. Some leak, some don't... the Serpent Mini 22 leaks. So did many of the other tanks I bought for the TC Mods that have bottom AFC's (including some of the ceramic coil head tanks). Those that don't are a pleasant surprise and I still use some of them. But I'm not changing my vaping style for any of them, nor my big coil/wick builds and it's not worth fiddling with them to me. I simply don't use them if they leak. 

Leaking is never an issue with my mid AFC gear, sometimes is not/sometimes is with top AFC gear depending on it's design. In part why I have so many Avocado's for the TC mods. They can handle my vaping style and the big coils and wicks that I use in them for outstanding flavor leak free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The SM22 was a really nice tank for me but the Melo 3 Mini kinda over shadowed it and I nev er really spent much time with it... but I haven't gotten rid of it because it is still one of the better tanks...

The SM25 is in a class of it's own and the build quality is as good in not better than any high end and expensive tank out there and it's just a pleasure to build on on, wick, fill and clean... and it doesn't leak or condensate one iota! Oh and a reasonable amount of juice. It simply ticks all the box's!

That being said I re-wicked it last night but didn't do as good a job as @BigGuy did and will rewick it again just now... I don't think the wick was quite thick enough. With my Divo's and Cyclone less is more with wick... on the SM25 it's the opposite.


----------



## Scouse45

@Rob Fisher just out of interest Wat resistance is ur coil at? Around 0.5? And Wat wattage u vaping it at?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> @Rob Fisher just out of interest Wat resistance is ur coil at? Around 0.5? And Wat wattage u vaping it at?



0.56Ω at 30 watts @Scouse45!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> That being said I re-wicked it last night but didn't do as good a job as @BigGuy did and will rewick it again just now... I don't think the wick was quite thick enough. With my Divo's and Cyclone less is more with wick... on the SM25 it's the opposite.



Code Red alert averted... rewicked it this morning and gave it more wick thickness... we are back on track... All lights are green once again and all systems are go!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> The SM22 was a really nice tank for me but the Melo 3 Mini kinda over shadowed it and I nev er really spent much time with it... but I haven't gotten rid of it because it is still one of the better tanks...
> 
> The SM25 is in a class of it's own and the build quality is as good in not better than any high end and expensive tank out there and it's just a pleasure to build on on, wick, fill and clean... and it doesn't leak or condensate one iota! Oh and a reasonable amount of juice. It simply ticks all the box's!
> 
> That being said I re-wicked it last night but didn't do as good a job as @BigGuy did and will rewick it again just now... I don't think the wick was quite thick enough. With my Divo's and Cyclone less is more with wick... on the SM25 it's the opposite.



FWIW with all my big coil builds larger than 2.5mm it is NOT less is more on wicking... they require massive wicking and I wick the cotton way tighter in those coils than I did in those back in the 2.5mm and smaller coil cotton days. I "manicure" the cotton if the tank needs that for them to work flawlessly AND don't have long tails down in my tanks. 

I also really need to pick up some 4mm RxW XL to go with my 3mm. The 4mm would be the cats meow in some of my tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip @Spydro as I found out this morning...
> 
> I really need to try RxW again... I have a small amount left after giving most of it away to mates who really love it... I have never taken to it but the thought of wick that lasts a month or more is really appealing... maybe I'll dig it out and try it in a Serpent.



Nothing can beat RxW if built right and it will work in the particular atty. I have ran the same RxW wick in some of my Reo atty's for 6 months to much longer with some liquids by just dry burning it now at then. The wire gives up long before the RxW does. I seldom pushed my Reo builds above 60W though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

@Rob Fisher I got myself a new pet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher I got myself a new pet.



You gonna love it.... mine is till in my hand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry

My experience with the sm 25 has been iffy until I positioned my coil correctly. This coupled with correct wicking will get you the most out of this atty imo. I solely bought this as a single coil atty so I haven't tried the other deck - results could differ with that.

The first build I ran was an 8 wrap 2.4mm 26g positioned as close to the airflow as possible and wicked as per @Rob Fisher's explanation. No leaking, no dry hits but flavour was pretty meh.

Then I decided to give some 28gx2/32g 2.4mm fused clapton a go, 5 wrap. Same coil position, same wicking, same muted flavour.

On to the 26g Nichrome 2.4mm 8 wrap. Same coil position, same wicking, same muted flavour.

Off to the googles I went...

*tip 1: *don't fill channels with cotton, just place on top of juice holes (used a similar wicking method to the Griffin 22 where the tails of the wick just basically sit inside the channel.

*result 1: *slightly improved flavour but I felt that it wasn't completely where I wanted it to be. So then I found...

*tip 2:* raise coil 1-2mm above airflow

At this point I decided to install a 26/32 2.4mm clapton, raise it about 1.5mm above airflow intake and cotton sitting above juice channels with tails tucked in slightly.

*result 2+1=* BOOYA!!! The SM 25 is alive!

I still want to try the previous builds I did with the raised coil and confirm whether that was infact the issue but for now I am pretty happy with my current setup and putting out some delicious grape soda clouds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Waine

Shot for all the cool information on this super little RTA. Mine is 2 days old and I am loving it, even with the the little factory issue single twisted 5 wrap coils. The only issue I found was the bottom airflow piece, I tightened too tight. I found it was a bit stiff while trying to open the airflow. So I broke the glass trying to get it off today. Another lesson learned. Lucky it comes with a spare glass. I will re build tomorrow. I must still try the Nichrome 80 at month end. I am a Stainless steel man, but after having read so many positive reviews about Nichrome, I have to try it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

Larry said:


> My experience with the sm 25 has been iffy until I positioned my coil correctly. This coupled with correct wicking will get you the most out of this atty imo. I solely bought this as a single coil atty so I haven't tried the other deck - results could differ with that.
> 
> The first build I ran was an 8 wrap 2.4mm 26g positioned as close to the airflow as possible and wicked as per @Rob Fisher's explanation. No leaking, no dry hits but flavour was pretty meh.
> 
> Then I decided to give some 28gx2/32g 2.4mm fused clapton a go, 5 wrap. Same coil position, same wicking, same muted flavour.
> 
> On to the 26g Nichrome 2.4mm 8 wrap. Same coil position, same wicking, same muted flavour.
> 
> Off to the googles I went...
> 
> *tip 1: *don't fill channels with cotton, just place on top of juice holes (used a similar wicking method to the Griffin 22 where the tails of the wick just basically sit inside the channel.
> 
> *result 1: *slightly improved flavour but I felt that it wasn't completely where I wanted it to be. So then I found...
> 
> *tip 2:* raise coil 1-2mm above airflow
> 
> At this point I decided to install a 26/32 2.4mm clapton, raise it about 1.5mm above airflow intake and cotton sitting above juice channels with tails tucked in slightly.
> 
> *result 2+1=* BOOYA!!! The SM 25 is alive!
> 
> I still want to try the previous builds I did with the raised coil and confirm whether that was infact the issue but for now I am pretty happy with my current setup and putting out some delicious grape soda clouds!


Use a 3mm or 3.5mm ID and raise the coils. I did a build similar to @Rob Fisher and it was good. I hated the 22mm serpent mini and had major doubts with this one and didn't want to get it at first but after @Rob Fisher posted about it I was curious. I'm still yet to try out the dual deck but I don't think I will any time soon because the single coil has been working well for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

@daniel craig I rebuilt my Serpent 25 Coil this morning. 

Single, Stainless steel. 24 IM 8 wraps, 0.37 Ohms. Did not tuck my "Bow tie" cotton set up too deep into the juice wells. Oh my goodness, what a glorious Vape! I also have no intention of using a duel build yet as this is my first atty with a single build which is dead easy to assemble. 

Absolutely loving this RTA. So much so that I could easily get another, but a black one. I have a feeling though that by month end, these will all be sold out @SirVape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Waine said:


> @daniel craig I rebuilt my Serpent 25 Coil this morning.
> 
> Single, Stainless steel. 24 IM 8 wraps, 0.37 Ohms. Did not tuck my "Bow tie" cotton set up too deep into the juice wells. Oh my goodness, what a glorious Vape! I also have no intention of using a duel build yet as this is my first atty with a single build which is dead easy to assemble.
> 
> Absolutely loving this RTA. So much so that I could easily get another, but a black one. I have a feeling though that by month end, these will all be sold out @SirVape.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did mine the same way, I didn't tuck the bow tie wick too much into the juice holes. I'm glad you got yours running good. I was gonna take a black but my only issue with the black is that the paint peels off. I had a 22mm in black and the paint wasn't too good because it peels easily.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 67204
> View attachment 67205


Those drip tips

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Week 4, what a treat its been

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chicken Dinner Matchy Matcherson setup!  And a real drip tip! Awesome @Scissorhands!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Absolutely loving it!, thank you uncle @Rob Fisher, im afraid after experiencing a @hands drip tip, nothing els feels quite right

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scissorhands said:


> Absolutely loving it!, thank you uncle @Rob Fisher, im afraid after experiencing a @hands drip tip, nothing els feels quite right



Ain't that the truth! I don't even bother taking a drip out of the box when I get a new tank!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Video on rebuilding and wicking the Serpent Mini 25 Single Coil is busy compiling and will be uploaded in the next hour or so!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Thanks Mr Fisher and Big Guy. Thoroughly enjoyed the single coil build and wicking video. It's a must see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jan

If Goldfinger was 'n vaper


----------



## daniel craig

Jan said:


> If Goldfinger was 'n vaper


I love that 24k gold plating. It looks shiny like the Petri RTA


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


>



Where did you see this @daniel craig? I *NEED *one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> Where did you see this @daniel craig? I *NEED *one!


Spotted it on their Instagram page @wotofoofficial

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284

I've taken the plunge! After seeing so many good things said about this atty, I could not help myself. Come on Vape Mail!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## greybush

Running a 24ga 2.5mm Id single coil at about 35w and it's delicious... Been trying all my old diy juices to see what they now taste like


----------



## incredible_hullk

Looking for one and nada...no stock ...need to experience master yodas recommendations.


----------



## Scouse45

Alright I've been patient long enough where do I get those drip tips @Rob Fisher i need about nine or ten I know u said @hands but where about do I find them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Scouse45 said:


> Alright I've been patient long enough where do I get those drip tips @Rob Fisher i need about nine or ten I know u said @hands but where about do I find them



@Scouse45 here you go

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ive tried to stay away from this thread cause i know after reading it and watching the reviews i will want to need a serpent 25 to match my 22.

I would love a comparison of the 22 vs the 25.

Sometimes bigger isnt always better, i learnt that on the moonshot .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan

Scouse45 said:


> Alright I've been patient long enough where do I get those drip tips @Rob Fisher i need about nine or ten I know u said @hands but where about do I find them


I think sir vape is his official seller http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands


----------



## Scouse45

Legends guys thanks @Jan and @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> Alright I've been patient long enough where do I get those drip tips @Rob Fisher i need about nine or ten I know u said @hands but where about do I find them



Right here @Scouse45!

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Ive tried to stay away from this thread cause i know after reading it and watching the reviews i will want to need a serpent 25 to match my 22.
> 
> I would love a comparison of the 22 vs the 25.
> 
> Sometimes bigger isnt always better, i learnt that on the moonshot .



@Clouds4Days in this case bigger is certainly better... I liked my Serpent Mini 22... I *LOVE* my Serpent Mini 25's (NB More than one!).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> I would love a comparison of the 22 vs the 25.



@Clouds4Days I missed this part... the 22 is a good solid tank that looks great on small mods and has good flavour. The 25 is a whole new ball of wax... it's looks great like the 22 (and even better in my opinion). The 22 is single coil only and the 25 has both decks. The 25 is easy to build on and has space for much bigger builds. And the flavour is just outstanding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Hi, i need help please. Were can i find some replacement glass tubes for the serpent mini 25??


----------



## Rob Fisher

Minor Pit Stop (Clean and rewick) for the Serpent Mini 25's! Oh yes please!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> Right here @Scouse45!
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands



These seem very popular Rob. Most of them are sold out though. It's funny, cool drip trips have never really appealed to me. I guess I am more into the mechanics of vaping than the aesthetic appeal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

In aesthetics's they are simply outstanding. And mechanics they really work for me because they are comfortable. Double win for me. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


----------



## Spydro

One more try @Rob Fisher. I just got a bunch of CottonBacon V2 early this morning that I started to try out for the first time while waiting for the sun to come up. The Serpent Mini 25 has been a RPITA leaker thru the bottom air slots same as the Serpent Mini 22 was. Mattered not how I wicked it with KGD, it leaked like a sieve if I put more than just a small amount of joose in the tank. After several tries I gave up on it, set it aside with the 22 that is out of service. So I'm revisiting it again this morning, rewicked the 25 with the CB V2 and will see how it goes. Tried something else different wicking it this time... took the build deck out of the base, took the knurled ring off that traps the wick ends, wicked with groomed wicks, reinstalled the ring then trimmed and fluffed the wicks and stuffed them in to make the ends of them a bit tighter in their well slots... and reinstalled the deck in the base. I bit of a PITA to do without the build deck not in the base. I filled the tank about 1/2 full, way more than enough for it to flood/leak before. So far it's not leaking even with the AFC wide open and chain vaping it. Flavor is not stellar, but that may be the dual 3.5mm 26N80 .36Ω build at the 40W I wanted to run it at on the Minikin V1.5 not being the build for this joose in this tank. Soon I'll fill the tank full, and if it makes it thru a couple of tanks without leaking I might put some Squidoode Framed Staple coils in it to up the ante.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> One more try @Rob Fisher. I just got a bunch of CottonBacon V2 early this morning that I started to try out for the first time while waiting for the sun to come up. The Serpent Mini 25 has been a RPITA leaker thru the bottom air slots same as the Serpent Mini 22 was. Mattered not how I wicked it with KGD, it leaked like a sieve if I put more than just a small amount of joose in the tank. After several tries I gave up on it, set it aside with the 22 that is out of service. So I'm revisiting it again this morning, rewicked the 25 with the CB V2 and will see how it goes. Tried something else different wicking it this time... took the build deck out of the base, took the knurled ring off that traps the wick ends, wicked with groomed wicks, reinstalled the ring then trimmed and fluffed the wicks and stuffed them in to make the ends of them a bit tighter in their well slots... and reinstalled the deck in the base. I bit of a PITA to do without the build deck not in the base. I filled the tank about 1/2 full, way more than enough for it to flood/leak before. So far it's not leaking even with the AFC wide open and chain vaping it. Flavor is not stellar, but that may be the dual 3.5mm 26N80 .36Ω build at the 40W I wanted to run it at on the Minikin V1.5 not being the build for this joose in this tank. Soon I'll fill the tank full, and if it makes it thru a couple of tanks without leaking I might put some Squidoode Framed Staple coils in it to up the ante.



Please persevere @Spydro... I have to say the Serpent Mini 25 have been an absolute revelation for me... I thought I was destined to use cCells for the rest of my life! And today I bought my 3rd SM25! And this time I built my own coil and wicked it... I did the single coil deck... 24g Nichrome 3mm 7 wraps 0.56Ω at 30 watts. I wicked it using @BigGuy's bow tie method and all three of my SM25's are operational and no leaking... the only one I had a small leak on was the dual coil because I hadn't wicked it right.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rob Fisher said:


> Please persevere @Spydro... I have to say the Serpent Mini 25 have been an absolute revelation for me... I thought I was destined to use cCells for the rest of my life! And today I bought my 3rd SM25! And this time I built my own coil and wicked it... I did the single coil deck... 24g Nichrome 3mm 7 wraps 0.56Ω at 30 watts. I wicked it using @BigGuy's bow tie method and all three of my SM25's are operational and no leaking... the only one I had a small leak on was the dual coil because I hadn't wicked it right.
> 
> View attachment 69389
> View attachment 69390
> View attachment 69391
> View attachment 69392


Also am thoroughly enjoying the 25. If there is one thing noticed having 2*22mm. The flavour is not as great as the smaller ones. Still great flavour but i do think those tiny ones are flavour gems. I have the same build running accross all 3 of my serpents(22s and 25).

However i have stopped using the smaller ones since the 25.
Over all the 25 is great tank. The little changes have made it. More airflow.. The ring around the wicks to hold down the wicks. This really helps with someone like me who opens a tank every 5minutes because i ocd if i start seeing a wick start browning. With the 22 the wicks would move when you open it.
That juice fill channel is just massive.

Excellent all rounder daily tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Please persevere @Spydro... I have to say the Serpent Mini 25 have been an absolute revelation for me... I thought I was destined to use cCells for the rest of my life! And today I bought my 3rd SM25! And this time I built my own coil and wicked it... I did the single coil deck... 24g Nichrome 3mm 7 wraps 0.56Ω at 30 watts. I wicked it using @BigGuy's bow tie method and all three of my SM25's are operational and no leaking... the only one I had a small leak on was the dual coil because I hadn't wicked it right.
> 
> View attachment 69389
> View attachment 69390
> View attachment 69391
> View attachment 69392



Tell me about it on the cCells. I still have around 45 new coils I will probably never use since I don't use the 10 tanks I have that run them.
Only time will tell on the SM25 bro. I've almost emptied the first full tank, still no leaks yet. Even if it works out well enough to keep online, use on one of the Sig's, I doubt I 'd buy another one. To me nothing can replace the 6 Avo's that have been totally issue free and have given stellar flavor from the very first build in each of them. I devised my own wicking method on them that is very easy and works very well for me, and because I dedicate joose to atty's the builds last a very long time. So they are my go too's that would cover most of the 7 TC mods I still have on line. But I've lost one of my Pico's for everything else to the Indestructible RDA, so may get another Pico. Both of the Mage's are set aside now, me thinks the Pharaoh soon will be too. Now that the Petri RTA is not a certain possibility I'll mostly try to stop buying gear and get by with what I already have.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rob Fisher said:


> Please persevere @Spydro... I have to say the Serpent Mini 25 have been an absolute revelation for me... I thought I was destined to use cCells for the rest of my life! And today I bought my 3rd SM25! And this time I built my own coil and wicked it... I did the single coil deck... 24g Nichrome 3mm 7 wraps 0.56Ω at 30 watts. I wicked it using @BigGuy's bow tie method and all three of my SM25's are operational and no leaking... the only one I had a small leak on was the dual coil because I hadn't wicked it right.
> 
> View attachment 69389
> View attachment 69390
> View attachment 69391
> View attachment 69392


Can i trade mark the name and it should be purchased as a kit. The Serpent Minikin..... See what i did there?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Well, @Rob Fisher, five tanks thru the SM25 and still no leaks. Guess the CottonBacon or the different wicking method I used (or both) made a difference with the leaking. Also changed to another DIY joose that is doing better in the flavor department with the build I have in it. Still not stellar, but doing better than the other one did. I'll keep playing around with it for now, maybe try another build in it eventually (just got another roll of 24N80 that I was out of so might try a big dual build with it). But it's taking the place that a black Avo24 usually resides on... so at best if it does continue to be issue free AND does give better flavor it would be as a back up atty only. 

See no need to do the same with the SM22 to try to stop it's leaking though as I don't see it being used on the Pico's, unseating any of the 3 Avo Genesis' they run.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Well, @Rob Fisher, five tanks thru the SM25 and still no leaks. Guess the CottonBacon or the different wicking method I used (or both) made a difference with the leaking. Also changed to another DIY joose that is doing better in the flavor department with the build I have in it. Still not stellar, but doing better than the other one did. I'll keep playing around with it for now, maybe try another build in it eventually (just got another roll of 24N80 that I was out of so might try a big dual build with it). But it's taking the place that a black Avo24 usually resides on... so at best if it does continue to be issue free AND does give better flavor it would be as a back up atty only.
> 
> See no need to do the same with the SM22 to try to stop it's leaking though as I don't see it being used on the Pico's, unseating any of the 3 Avo Genesis' they run.



Keep going @Spydro! You will get a stellar vape... do you still have some XXX? Try that in the SM25!


----------



## greybush

My trick to wick it cut the wick just long enough so it gets clamped, clamp it dry and then juice... Works well so far.


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Keep going @Spydro! You will get a stellar vape... do you still have some XXX? Try that in the SM25!



The XXX (all the SA joose that you so kindly sent to me) is used up. But down the road I'll be buying at least three of them from two of the vendors though if they'll ship to the US.

With the flavor in the SM25, I'm not overly disappointed in the vape considering the liquids tried with the build in the SM25 are new DIY concoctions that I am not 110% familiar with yet, so am still figuring out what build(s) they like in the different atty's I'm trying them in. This build is not the right build for either of them in the SM25. So as it stands right now with the two liquids I have tried in the SM25, the flavor is not up to what it is for them in the Avo's, or when dripped in two RDA's that I do have all of dialed in for both of them because from long experience I knew pretty close which builds in them would work well. With the first build I guessed wrong for these liquids in the SM25, my fault, and since it has not leaked with the new wick material/technique I'm not giving up on it, yet.

I try to keep it as simple as possible now days, and simpler is finding and sticking to gear that has proven itself and works very well for my vaping style. While I have bought far too much new gear since coming to the forum, especially mods and tanks, it pails in comparison to what you have acquired in the same time period. But you are the forums resident gear tester, and the forum benefits greatly from your doing it. I used to do the same on many interest specific forums. This forum is far more about this type of gear than my roots in mech's. But which new gear you prefer since I've been here has changed many times while mine has not. The new gear that worked for me with the most satisfaction from the start of using it is still my go to gear, with both the new mods and toppers. All the rest were either disliked from the start or a flash in the pan that eventually wore out their welcome when I got something I liked more. For me it's been sort of a "when in Rome" thing here on the forum, diving into what the locals prefer. That's why I bought into the regulated mods and toppers for them at all. I had left regulated and typical tanks behind long before when the PAPS and then Reos got it done for me just fine for a very long time. A given that remains the same for both of us though is that we will both always use some Reos.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Scissorhands

Whats been working for me = kanthol, single flat clapton, 4 wraps, 3.5 ID at 0.45 ohm, wicked with CBv2 @BigGuy s method. A flavorful warm vape at 30 -33 watts, no leaks/dry hits with 80%vg . . Would love to know what works for you! I know nicrome 24g, 6/7W, 3.5ID is the trend, thanks to the Sirs


----------



## Naz

Just got my serpent 25 a couple of days ago. Awesome flavor tank. I have the 22 as well but I prefer the 25, I like the draw stroke(lol) and the 4 ml capacity is much better. Currently running a single coil given to me by a friend, not sure what it is but it's hand rolled, coming in at 0.37 ohms running it at 37.5 w.
7-8 refills later, no leaks, no dry hits.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MoneymanVape

Rob Fisher said:


> Please persevere @Spydro... I have to say the Serpent Mini 25 have been an absolute revelation for me... I thought I was destined to use cCells for the rest of my life! And today I bought my 3rd SM25! And this time I built my own coil and wicked it... I did the single coil deck... 24g Nichrome 3mm 7 wraps 0.56Ω at 30 watts. I wicked it using @BigGuy's bow tie method and all three of my SM25's are operational and no leaking... the only one I had a small leak on was the dual coil because I hadn't wicked it right.
> 
> View attachment 69389
> View attachment 69390
> View attachment 69391
> View attachment 69392


Nice rob. So waiting apon my order for spare glass for my serpent mini 25. So i got bit desperate last night and put some salatype around the tank

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Loving my new serpent mini 25

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Naz said:


> Just got my serpent 25 a couple of days ago. Awesome flavor tank. I have the 22 as well but I prefer the 25, I like the draw stroke(lol) and the 4 ml capacity is much better. Currently running a single coil given to me by a friend, not sure what it is but it's hand rolled, coming in at 0.37 ohms running it at 37.5 w.
> 7-8 refills later, no leaks, no dry hits.
> View attachment 69983


Damm Dude what wire is that? Mine is only 4 Wraps and its coming at 0.4 and its even stainless which has less resistance than kanthal

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nailedit77

@Rob Fisher has keeled me  silver serpent mini 25 onroute to me now... Seems im gonna have a collection of these soon. Already plotting for maybe a 3rd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Picture is for everyone here, but mainly for brother @Rob Fisher.

Ever since I rewicked my SM25 with the new to me CottonBacon V2 using my own wicking technique it has not leaked at all thru around two dozen refills. And the DIY concoction I mixed up just for the build in it is getting quite acceptable flavor from it. Enough so that I might even try the same in the SM22 eventually that I also did not like from day one because of the same endless leaking.

So I may have to dish up a plate of crow for the bad vibes I felt with this atty.

It will still never replace any of my Avocado's, but for now anyway it'll remain a tank in part time service with it's own DIY that I'll switch off with one of the Avo24's or bring one of my SWM TC mods back into service. I already have a large unused tank boneyard, so whether I'd buy another SM25 or not remains to be seen.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now that is a chicken dinner post @Spydro! Or should I say Bird Dinner. 

But glad the SM25 is taking it's rightful place in Larry's Vape Cave!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Tashreeq14

that colour though... it looks amazing... where you get that?

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## KevE

Hi Guys,

Does anyone perhaps have pics of the 25mm serpent on a Therion perhaps, I'm particularly interested in seeing if there's any overhang? 
I love the 22mm serpent so much that i'm contemplating getting rid of a barely used limitless+ & rx200s(not my vaping style) for the above mentioned setup.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## MoneymanVape

Dont know if any sm25 owners out there own a mage?
Mage bettet,same or not ad good as sm25?


----------



## Rob Fisher

KevE said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone perhaps have pics of the 25mm serpent on a Therion perhaps, I'm particularly interested in seeing if there's any overhang?
> I love the 22mm serpent so much that i'm contemplating getting rid of a barely used limitless+ & rx200s(not my vaping style) for the above mentioned setup.
> 
> Thanks in advance,



@KevE the Serpent Mini 25 fits just fine on the Therion... here are some pics of my Serpent Mini 25 on the Therion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

MoneymanVape said:


> Dont know if any sm25 owners out there own a mage?
> Mage bettet,same or not ad good as sm25?



@MoneymanVape I have had both... the Mage did give great flavour but unfortunately the two Mage's I got for review were not well made and the threads were too terrible... and that for me was a deal breaker for me. I do understand that not all the Mages suffered the same issue and that they have improved thier quality control and the threads I'm told are sorted now. The Mages I was given for free for review... the Serpent Mini 25's I paid for and the Serpent Mini 25 is beautifully made, don't leak (when wicked correctly), look really great and the flavour is outstanding.

I no longer have a Mage (Gave them away) and I own 3 Serpent Mini 25's. Hope that answers your question.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## KevE

@Rob Fisher, exactly what i was looking for. Much appreciated!

Guess i have some shopping to do but also need to keep my eyes peeled for those beautiful tips when in stock.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that is a chicken dinner post @Spydro! Or should I say Bird Dinner.
> 
> But glad the SM25 is taking it's rightful place in Larry's Vape Cave!



It has unseated other recent tanks that will never be mainstream tanks for me in the Vape Dungeon (like the Pharaoh and the Mage's).

ETA: @Rob Fisher - Eating Crow burger went down OK, so I did order another black version.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

MoneymanVape said:


> Dont know if any sm25 owners out there own a mage?
> Mage bettet,same or not ad good as sm25?





Rob Fisher said:


> @MoneymanVape I have had both... the Mage did give great flavour but unfortunately the two Mage's I got for review were not well made and the threads were too terrible... and that for me was a deal breaker for me. I do understand that not all the Mages suffered the same issue and that they have improved thier quality control and the threads I'm told are sorted now. The Mages I was given for free for review... the Serpent Mini 25's I paid for and the Serpent Mini 25 is beautifully made, don't leak (when wicked correctly), look really great and the flavour is outstanding.
> 
> I no longer have a Mage (Gave them away) and I own 3 Serpent Mini 25's. Hope that answers your question.



Spot on with the Mage (I have two of them). I took great care with the crappy threads getting both of mine built for use. Flavor was fine in both of them. But one has already proven to be a one time service junk tank before being added to the bone yard when I took it apart again to rewick and the crappy threads will not let it go back together no way no how. The second is still being used as a back up tank with it's maiden build, but I fully expect that it too will go to the bone yard for the same reason when it needs to be rewicked or if I had wanted to try another build in it. I do not! 

I had never heard that Coil Art recognized the threading problem and supposedly corrected it. Puts them in the same hole with me that Vaporesso (and other MFG's) are in. I will never buy anything again from any MFG that releases junk to the public and then expects customers to eat the cost of the junk as a part of their R&D of new products. 

Send me two new Mage's that are issue free and will stay that way Coil Art if you want me to reconsider... like that will ever happen until

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45

Alright seriously need some help guys. Love my SM25 love the flavour but suffering from a problem. After two pulls I get a dry hit and I've tried all ways of wicking and big guys video method it works for a day then start getting some dry hits not bad but not making me happy. Single coil nichrome 3.5 id 7 wraps at 0,5 vaping at 30 watts. And then when I slightly loosen the top cap bubbles appear and then it's good to go like it's bloody airlocked. Any help from the bosses @Rob Fisher @BigGuy pls lads!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Rob Fisher said:


> @MoneymanVape I have had both... the Mage did give great flavour but unfortunately the two Mage's I got for review were not well made and the threads were too terrible... and that for me was a deal breaker for me. I do understand that not all the Mages suffered the same issue and that they have improved thier quality control and the threads I'm told are sorted now. The Mages I was given for free for review... the Serpent Mini 25's I paid for and the Serpent Mini 25 is beautifully made, don't leak (when wicked correctly), look really great and the flavour is outstanding.
> 
> I no longer have a Mage (Gave them away) and I own 3 Serpent Mini 25's. Hope that answers your question.


Thanks, i saw your vids. Maybe ill just get a nother serpent mini black, then i have both


----------



## MoneymanVape

Do


Scouse45 said:


> View attachment 70142
> View attachment 70141
> View attachment 70139
> Alright seriously need some help guys. Love my SM25 love the flavour but suffering from a problem. After two pulls I get a dry hit and I've tried all ways of wicking and big guys video method it works for a day then start getting some dry hits not bad but not making me happy. Single coil nichrome 3.5 id 7 wraps at 0,5 vaping at 30 watts. And then when I slightly loosen the top cap bubbles appear and then it's good to go like it's bloody airlocked. Any help from the bosses @Rob Fisher @BigGuy pls lads!
> View attachment 70139


Dont know, the coil looks little bit high off from the deck to me.


----------



## skola

What builds are you guys getting exceptional flavour from? In single and dual..


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> After two pulls I get a dry hit and I've tried all ways of wicking and big guys video method it works for a day then start getting some dry hits not bad but not making me happy. Single coil nichrome 3.5 id 7 wraps at 0,5 vaping at 30 watts. And then when I slightly loosen the top cap bubbles appear and then it's good to go like it's bloody airlocked.



@Scouse45 I had the very same issue yesterday... the reason for it was too little wick. My guess is you over trimmed the bow tie.

I rewicked both my single coil setups that was giving me the issue and bingo... problem gone.


----------



## Scouse45

Roberto ur a legend I'll try later and let u know. Bud any chance u could snap a pic of ur build and wick for me to check out. This is the first time it's done this


----------



## Rob Fisher

skola said:


> What builds are you guys getting exceptional flavour from? In single and dual..



24g Nichrome, 7 wraps, 3 to 3.5mm diameter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> Roberto ur a legend I'll try later and let u know. Bud any chance u could snap a pic of ur build and wick for me to check out. This is the first time it's done this



Hope this helps...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> I had never heard that Coil Art recognized the threading problem and supposedly corrected it.



This was according to the Coil Art representative that sent me the two for review... whether it's true or not I don't know. But those threads were so bad I wasn't about to buy another one to check. With such a huge selection of tanks to choose from one bad con and I write that tank off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola

Rob Fisher said:


> 24g Nichrome, 7 wraps, 3 to 3.5mm diameter.


Thanks @Rob Fisher will play around with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Scouse45 said:


> View attachment 70142
> View attachment 70141
> View attachment 70139
> Alright seriously need some help guys. Love my SM25 love the flavour but suffering from a problem. After two pulls I get a dry hit and I've tried all ways of wicking and big guys video method it works for a day then start getting some dry hits not bad but not making me happy. Single coil nichrome 3.5 id 7 wraps at 0,5 vaping at 30 watts. And then when I slightly loosen the top cap bubbles appear and then it's good to go like it's bloody airlocked. Any help from the bosses @Rob Fisher @BigGuy pls lads!
> View attachment 70139


Try not run the cotton all the way down to the bottom of the channel. Its not wicking fast enough cause its too tight there. just lift it up a bit, Mine barely go down. Dont mind my wicks. Im vaping a black flavour lol. @PuffingCrow @SpiralSequence

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Scouse45

@Kalashnikov for the win thanks buddy appreciate ur guys help its amazing how u can wick absolutely anything and it's great and then for some reason it jus doesn't work one day. We dealing with no margin for error gents. Will let u know later how it goes bud thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

@Kalashnikov thanks brother rewicked and wow tried chain vaping it and not a dry hit ur a legend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Scouse45 said:


> @Kalashnikov thanks brother rewicked and wow tried chain vaping it and not a dry hit ur a legend


lol great to see you came right bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras

Advice please all

I am not getting any dry hits on mine......but every time if fill i have a leak , i then turn the tank upside down , clean the airflow and the leak is then gone...... this happens every time i fill the tank.

I am closing the airflow before filling , any ideas ?

I have tried less and more wick ?

How does everyone else fill theirs ?


----------



## greybush

Mine spits a bit so I'm guessing the wick is really saturated after filling, no real leaking though... Use more cotton maybe. I find you can use a lot of you cut it short from the bottom as per kalashnikovs pic.


----------



## Rob Fisher

morras said:


> Advice please all
> 
> I am not getting any dry hits on mine......but every time if fill i have a leak , i then turn the tank upside down , clean the airflow and the leak is then gone...... this happens every time i fill the tank.
> 
> I am closing the airflow before filling , any ideas ?
> 
> I have tried less and more wick ?
> 
> How does everyone else fill theirs ?



@morras my guess is you are not using enough wicking... my tails go through that juice gap and stop on the bottom of the juice hole... but it's not tight in that juice hole and I make sure it's spread out to cover the entrance to the juice hole (but not packed in hard).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Serpent Mini's just don't leak (apart from the one time I used too little wick to test)... if you follow @BigGuy's video's on Rob's Ramblings to the letter you should not have any issues of dry hits or leaking.


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> My Serpent Mini's just don't leak (apart from the one time I used too little wick to test)... if you follow @BigGuy's video's on Rob's Ramblings to the letter you should not have any issues of dry hits or leaking.



BigGuy's method did not work in mine multiple times using peeled, pulled and rolled KGD. Leaked like a sieve. The CottonBacon when I got it worked first try, but I also changed how I installed it AND packed it in the juice slot. When the second SM25 gets here end of week maybe I'll try it again following BigGuy's way with the KGD, but will pack it this time to see if that makes any difference. Matters not really though since I have a large supply of CottonBacon V2 now to use instead in them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

morras said:


> Advice please all
> 
> I am not getting any dry hits on mine......but every time if fill i have a leak , i then turn the tank upside down , clean the airflow and the leak is then gone...... this happens every time i fill the tank.
> 
> I am closing the airflow before filling , any ideas ?
> 
> I have tried less and more wick ?
> 
> How does everyone else fill theirs ?


Iv wicked my sm25 about 10+ times to get it perfect, its a balancing act, with bigguys method it works (flawlessly but got dry hits above 3.8V on 80%VG) i now manage to chain vape 80%VG @ 4.3V with no leaks/dry hits/gurgling, let me know if i should take some pics next time i wick.
Peace


----------



## Kalashnikov

morras said:


> Advice please all
> 
> I am not getting any dry hits on mine......but every time if fill i have a leak , i then turn the tank upside down , clean the airflow and the leak is then gone...... this happens every time i fill the tank.
> 
> I am closing the airflow before filling , any ideas ?
> 
> I have tried less and more wick ?
> 
> How does everyone else fill theirs ?


maybe share a pic of your wick. would be easier to see what the problem it


----------



## Yiannaki

Kalashnikov said:


> Try not run the cotton all the way down to the bottom of the channel. Its not wicking fast enough cause its too tight there. just lift it up a bit, Mine barely go down. Dont mind my wicks. Im vaping a black flavour lol.
> 
> View attachment 70208


 Thankfully I taught you how to wick this!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## morras

Thanks for the advice - just washed the tank , will wick later on and post some pics.....

Is there any way it can leak through the deck itself - so not through the air holes but the actual deck ?

How tight should the build deck be screwed in , maybe i am over tightening mine ?

It is funny that it only leaks when i fill - sure a juice control would have prevented this !


----------



## Rob Fisher

morras said:


> Thanks for the advice - just washed the tank , will wick later on and post some pics.....
> 
> Is there any way it can leak through the deck itself - so not through the air holes but the actual deck ?
> 
> How tight should the build deck be screwed in , maybe i am over tightening mine ?
> 
> It is funny that it only leaks when i fill - sure a juice control would have prevented this !



I don't over tighten any of it... also no leaking for me on any of my three 25's!


----------



## morras

Wicking now - some pics....

Will wait for dome replies before i juice and close up.


----------



## Tai

Just get a Gobmin V3. Best wicking no leaking fantabulous flavour mini there is !!


----------



## Waine

Got my second Serpent mini today. The black one. Just letting it dry after the alcohol wash. Then I will "Temper" the grub screws with my butane torch and olive oil, ala Big Guy method.

Guys, do yourselves a favor, Google, or You Tube the "Scottish roll method", if you have never before. It looked daunting in the beginning, but once you have got it right, no leaks, and brilliant vaping. You don't have to use the Japanese pads. You can "Scottish roll" with any cotton, just use the same principal. I won't post pics, watch the learned folk. It works great for me on the Serpent mini.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Cant fint spare glass for my serpent mini 25 |-O Fasttech said they can mark my package as tools and send it via Turkey air mail. Is it worth it? Will i ever get it?


----------



## Scissorhands

MoneymanVape said:


> Cant fint spare glass for my serpent mini 25 |-O Fasttech said they can mark my package as tools and send it via Turkey air mail. Is it worth it? Will i ever get it?


Just a suggestion, buy another SM25 , use spare glass on old tank = 2 great tanks.
Ps. I would like a short story of how you managed to break both glass tubes


----------



## MoneymanVape

Scissorhands said:


> Just a suggestion, buy another SM25 , use spare glass on old tank = win .
> Ps. How did you manage to smash both glass pieces?


That was an idee i had to buy a nother tank.
Dont know it just topeld over on tile floor and cracked


----------



## Noddy

MoneymanVape said:


> Cant fint spare glass for my serpent mini 25 |-O Fasttech said they can mark my package as tools and send it via Turkey air mail. Is it worth it? Will i ever get it?



Not sure if it is 22 or 25 though....
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/serpent-mini-spare-glass


----------



## MoneymanVape

Noddy said:


> Not sure if it is 22 or 25 though....
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/serpent-mini-spare-glass


22 bud.


----------



## MoneymanVape

Having realy shit luck. Looks like my fasttech order is a bust. Local vender said they can get me a glass replacement. Waited over a week for them to get it. Last night drove to the other side of town to pick it up. Got there and shop was closed. Drove there again tonight git there and tadam...its a 22mm glass. Nice


----------



## Waine

@MoneymanVape . Sorry about your mishaps. I broke my glass on the second day after buying it. Today I bought the black one so that I have 2 incase a glass breaks again. It's funny how we rationalize a purchase in our minds. But seriously, I have no regrets.

Vaping some "Slice Blue" on my couch. Pumping some nice clouds and enjoying the flavor that the SM 25 delivers. The protective bands are a must for me. I don't want any more glass breaks.

I also like the stubbiness of the atty, I assume it will absorb a fall better than a longer atty.


----------



## MoneymanVape

Waine said:


> @MoneymanVape . Sorry about your mishaps. I broke my glass on the second day after buying it. Today I bought the black one so that I have 2 incase a glass breaks again. It's funny how we rationalize a purchase in our minds. But seriously, I have no regrets.
> 
> Vaping some "Slice Blue" on my couch. Pumping some nice clouds and enjoying the flavor that the SM 25 delivers. The protective bands are a must for me. I don't want any more glass breaks.
> 
> I also like the stubbiness of the atty, I assume it will absorb a fall better than a longer atty.
> 
> View attachment 70580


I had a fat band on and it still broke


----------



## Spydro

Waine said:


> Got my second Serpent mini today. The black one. Just letting it dry after the alcohol wash. Then I will "Temper" the grub screws with my butane torch and olive oil, ala Big Guy method.
> 
> Guys, do yourselves a favor, Google, or You Tube the "Scottish roll method", if you have never before. It looked daunting in the beginning, but once you have got it right, no leaks, and brilliant vaping. You don't have to use the Japanese pads. You can "Scottish roll" with any cotton, just use the same principal. I won't post pics, watch the learned folk. It works great for me on the Serpent mini.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Have been using peeled, pulled and rolled cotton wicks for a long time (aka Scottish roll) using the KGD pads, and they have always worked very well in everything. But the CottonBacon V2 I recently got works better with my method in the SM25 than the KGD did, turned what was a lemon tank into a win tank for me (I have a second SM25 due today/tomorrow, another black version). 

I bought a lot of the CB, so with success with the first use of it I will try it in all my toppers that run cotton as they need a rewick. Still have a lifetime supply of KGD that might be collecting dust if the CB excels in my other cotton toppers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Sometimes I wick My SM nearly perfect, other times I comes out different. Wicking is like cooking a curry, you use the same recipe and it turns out great, other times, not so great using the same recipe. That's all part of the challenge I enjoy with coil building and wicking. I will never stop learning. It wouldn't be so nice if everything was so easy. That's part of life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45

I totally agree with @Waine i do the same thing all the time this morning my wicking is the best it's been. Yesterday it was rubbish for some reason and i don't get down about it I clean up and try again I love figuring it out! Temperamental little tossers these tanks!!


----------



## Spydro

Caw-Caw... I mean Craw-Craw @Rob Fisher. 

Something about your hawking the SM25 as your all time favorite tank has stuck in my craw from the start, but I didn't know why. Then it finally dawned on me why it did. 

In some ways you are not like many of us other flavor chasers. You're more of a one ADV joose vaper when some of us use many different ADV's in rotation all the time in different combinations. So you base your opinion on that one joose that you vape everyday and know very well more often than not - XXX, when I base mine on all the different ADV's I also know very well that I use in rotations almost every day. Finding an atty and build for it that works well with one ADV is far easier than finding an atty and build that works well with many different ADV's. 

I learned XXX quite well from that 100ml bottle of it that I used from when fresh to naturally aged for around 3 months. And I found the builds it liked in many atty's with far different demands but not just one build that was acceptable in all of them or just one atty that was stand alone better than all the rest I tried it in. I don't have any XXX to try in the SM25, but do know that finding a build it excelled with in that atty would not be hard.

That said what I am getting flavor wise out of the SM25 is in fact quite good. But it still does not deliver that extra factor that I get in the Avocado's with all my ADV's that I don't get in any other atty with them. To me the Avo's are unique in that regard because they deliver bold flavor with any of my ADV's using similar builds. That kind of shoots my "build for the joose and the atty it will be ran in" normal method of operation in the foot some when the atty actually has more effect on the outcome than the build does. Maybe just the positive vibes I have about that atty playing games with my mind. But I do also like the Avo's basic design type tanks better than the chimney tanks, so maybe that's part of it.

Anyway, SM25 #2 was delivered to my mail place late yesterday afternoon (Thursday), but I can't go pick it up or even retrieve my vehicle that is parked far away until sometime Saturday morning. They started repairing and seal coating the roads where I live yesterday that even cut off foot traffic. So I am a prisoner on the small isolated island that my bungalow is built on until they reopen the roads Saturday morning. I'm going to try one of my Avo builds in it, see if it will do multiple ADV's well in it like on the Avo's.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Spydro said:


> Caw-Caw... I mean Craw-Craw @Rob Fisher.
> 
> Something about your hawking the SM25 as your all time favorite tank has stuck in my craw from the start, but I didn't know why. Then it finally dawned on me why it did.
> 
> In some ways you are not like many of us other flavor chasers. You're more of a one ADV joose vaper when some of us use many different ADV's in rotation all the time in different combinations. So you base your opinion on that one joose that you vape everyday and know very well more often than not - XXX, when I base mine on all the different ADV's I also know very well that I use in rotations almost every day. Finding an atty and build for it that works well with one ADV is far easier than finding an atty and build that works well with many different ADV's.
> 
> I learned XXX quite well from that 100ml bottle of it that I used from when fresh to naturally aged for around 3 months. And I found the builds it liked in many atty's with far different demands but not just one build that was acceptable in all of them or just one atty that was stand alone better than all the rest I tried it in. I don't have any XXX to try in the SM25, but do know that finding a build it excelled with in that atty would not be hard.
> 
> That said what I am getting flavor wise out of the SM25 is in fact quite good. But it still does not deliver that extra factor that I get in the Avocado's with all my ADV's that I don't get in any other atty with them. To me the Avo's are unique in that regard because they deliver bold flavor with any of my ADV's using similar builds. That kind of shoots my "build for the joose and the atty it will be ran in" normal method of operation in the foot some when the atty actually has more effect on the outcome than the build does. Maybe just the positive vibes I have about that atty playing games with my mind. But I do also like the Avo's basic design type tanks better than the chimney tanks, so maybe that's part of it.
> 
> Anyway, SM25 #2 was delivered to my mail place late yesterday afternoon (Thursday), but I can't go pick it up or even retrieve my vehicle that is parked far away until sometime Saturday morning. They started repairing and seal coating the roads where I live yesterday that even cut off foot traffic. So I am a prisoner on the small isolated island that my bungalow is built on until they reopen the roads Saturday morning. I'm going to try one of my Avo builds in it, see if it will do multiple ADV's well in it like on the Avo's.


Are you running single coil in your avos?


----------



## Rob Fisher

100% @Spydro! Testing some other juices I bought from the UK recently highlights the issue...

The fact is XXX is brilliant in ceramic coiled tanks and the Serpent Mini 25. What it battles in is a regulated squonker and all the atties I have tried. For some reason it just doesn't work that well in any of the atties I've tried other than the Petri BF Dripper... I can't quite work out why... I have been fighting with the OL16 that everyone raves about and I just don't get it... but I'm going to do a rebuild and try one of my other juices like Milky Way or Slug Juice in it.

I love my Avo 24 and agree it is awesome flavour... however I find the wicking a pain because I feel I need to rewick everyday with it and the juice capacity is really lousy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Kalashnikov said:


> Also am thoroughly enjoying the 25. If there is one thing noticed having 2*22mm. The flavour is not as great as the smaller ones. Still great flavour but i do think those tiny ones are flavour gems. I have the same build running accross all 3 of my serpents(22s and 25).
> 
> However i have stopped using the smaller ones since the 25.
> Over all the 25 is great tank. The little changes have made it. More airflow.. The ring around the wicks to hold down the wicks. This really helps with someone like me who opens a tank every 5minutes because i ocd if i start seeing a wick start browning. With the 22 the wicks would move when you open it.
> That juice fill channel is just massive.
> 
> Excellent all rounder daily tank



As it almost always seem, i'm one step behind again haha, just ordered a Serpent Mini 22mm from Vape Club today as the second hand Griffin i'm using fell and it's now scew and leaking like a bugger! So i went in search and found it at a great price from them, so i pulled the order trigger not coming onto the forum first for guidance thanks to a busy working day... But now i'm very nervous that i bought a crappy tank...

Please tell me i didn't just mess up... 

BTW, i will be running it on a Evic VTC Mini...


----------



## Anneries

@Metal Liz did you get the Serpent mini 22mm? Then NO, you did not get a crappy tank. Have tested a couple of tanks, including my wife's Serpent Mini 22. And it is a GREAT tank. 
Easy to build on, really nice flavor decent clouds and she is still running it off her iJust 2. 

ENJOY the tank!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Anneries said:


> @Metal Liz did you get the Serpent mini 22mm? Then NO, you did not get a crappy tank. Have tested a couple of tanks, including my wife's Serpent Mini 22. And it is a GREAT tank.
> Easy to build on, really nice flavor decent clouds and she is still running it off her iJust 2.
> 
> ENJOY the tank!


Yup i did order the 22mm Serpent mini  Thank you so much for your feedback! Makes me feel a LOT better and looking forward to getting my vapemail again next week


----------



## Kalashnikov

Metal Liz said:


> Yup i did order the 22mm Serpent mini  Thank you so much for your feedback! Makes me feel a LOT better and looking forward to getting my vapemail again next week


I have 2 of them and im still using them. They are great!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Kalashnikov said:


> Are you running single coil in your avos?



In a word no. I tried a single in one of the Avo G's early on and it did just fine with it. But I'm more a dual coil vaper for my long lung hits. So if an atty can run dual (quad, etc) that's what I run usually in them instead of single builds. An exception is when I use high center parallel builds is certain atty's sometimes.


----------



## KZOR

With all this hype I am convinced. Will order the 25mm Serpent mini. 
Cannot go wrong with sooooooo many positive experiences/responses on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @Spydro! Testing some other juices I bought from the UK recently highlights the issue...
> 
> The fact is XXX is brilliant in ceramic coiled tanks and the Serpent Mini 25. What it battles in is a regulated squonker and all the atties I have tried. For some reason it just doesn't work that well in any of the atties I've tried other than the Petri BF Dripper... I can't quite work out why... I have been fighting with the OL16 that everyone raves about and I just don't get it... but I'm going to do a rebuild and try one of my other juices like Milky Way or Slug Juice in it.
> 
> I love my Avo 24 and agree it is awesome flavour... however I find the wicking a pain because I feel I need to rewick everyday with it and the juice capacity is really lousy...



Hmmm. While my experience with XXX pails in comparison to yours brother, I found it brilliant in any atty with the right build for it in that atty. I guess the difference being that what I lacked in experience with XXX itself I could more than make up for by knowing the atty's themselves very well and what in general would be a good starting build in them for that joose for my tatses. IOW, knowing a joose very well and knowing an atty very well that you will run it in can always be a winner.

I don't have any regulated squonkers, but don't see them as being any different that any other regulated mod other than what the atty's you had available for them might be. IOW in general... just bf'd RDA's that you might use the same builds in for starters as you would in same or similar RDA's on a mech mod, then use the regulated ability to tweak the build from there. I see the O-16 as one of the easiest atty's there is to get exceptional flavor from despite the slightly restricted lung hits I get with it. So I only use my 4 O-16's with dual's and the AFC's wide open. Taste is subjective so I usually don't get too specific about the builds that work for me that may not work for anyone else. I used the .9Ω cCell as the baseline for XXX because it was brilliant with it. But for an O-16 on a Reo P67 a dual KA1 27 2.5mm @ .6Ω so at about the same 30W the XXX was a nice vape. That .6Ω build is the highest Ω build I have in any of my O-16's though. Take note that fruit and menthol are not things that I would normally vape at all, so what was a nice XXX vape for me with this particular gear (or any other gear) might only work for me with it. The builds I did for XXX on some other gear were more robust and intense because they were what worked for me on that gear. 

I have never rewicked any atty every day despite my long, slow and so demanding lung hits. By far the majority of my cotton builds with most liquids last for a long time with no muss or fuss at all. Some of that because I dedicate the joose to them that the build was made for, some because I learn what for my uses are my builds for the joose/gear. Even the worst can last for days or more, those being the ones running NET's, some NEF's or any other coil gunker joose (like sweet vapes that I don't run often). Some of that longevity because I don't run a specific mod/atty setup all day/night long day after day, but rather rotate several setups together and change which setups are in a rotation up to 3-4 times a day/night. That includes all of my Avo's, the wicks in them last a very long time despite those builds being some of the most thirsty dual builds I use on the TC mods. Maybe because I'm less picky than you, or maybe because I match the builds to the joose better for the wattage I run them at. For me the never ending learning experience was part of the draw to vaping.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @Spydro! I will persevere with the OL16 and XXX but I just need to sit down and dedicate some time to it... I have just had new toys of late and keep playing with them and also trying to keep up with the red dot on the forum...

And then today my GoPro Hero 5 Black arrived! Rob's Ramblings can go mobile now.  So that is more to play with...

Thank Heavens for the Serpent Mini 25's and XXX because they are just rocking and rolling while I stuff around with everything else and other juices... I still have a heap of new juices I picked up at VapeCon and now tomorrow there is another juice launch in Durban (well there are actually two but I'm only gonna get to one)... it's just as well I am retired and a professional vaper... no sure how normal people keep up... actually that was a bit of a lie because professional would mean I make a living from it... and nothing could be further than the truth.. it is just a little more costly than smoking. 

PS That last statement was the understatement of the year!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Spydro! I will persevere with the OL16 and XXX but I just need to sit down and dedicate some time to it... I have just had new toys of late and keep playing with them and also trying to keep up with the red dot on the forum...
> 
> And then today my GoPro Hero 5 Black arrived! Rob's Ramblings can go mobile now.  So that is more to play with...
> 
> Thank Heavens for the Serpent Mini 25's and XXX because they are just rocking and rolling while I stuff around with everything else and other juices... I still have a heap of new juices I picked up at VapeCon and now tomorrow there is another juice launch in Durban (well there are actually two but I'm only gonna get to one)... it's just as well I am retired and a professional vaper... no sure how normal people keep up... actually that was a bit of a lie because professional would mean I make a living from it... and nothing could be further than the truth.. it is just a little more costly than smoking.
> 
> PS That last statement was the understatement of the year!



@Rob Fisher , you are the king of vaping!

You have tried more setups and juices than most and your feedback on it all is not only invaluable but its so entertaining!

We are all *very* lucky to have you on here as a retired vaper with an insatiable desire to try every vaping device on the planet!

Am glad to hear about the Go Pro! That is so exciting! I can just imagine whats coming on that front !

PS - my insanely beautiful Abalone Hotcig150 and Serpent Mini 25 is rocking and rolling in my vape cave too! You called that combo for me like a champ - thanks Rob

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> PS - my insanely beautiful Abalone Hotcig150 and Serpent Mini 25 is rocking and rolling in my vape cave too! You called that combo for me like a champ - thanks Rob



Hi Ho @Silver that is still one of my favourite mods... great mod that looks stunning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver that is still one of my favourite mods... great mod that looks stunning!



I love that little excited banana smiley icon!
You use it so often, but every time it just cracks me up. I can imagine you sitting there with the hotcig150 going "yeah baby!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I love that little excited banana smiley icon!
> You use it so often, but every time it just cracks me up. I can imagine you sitting there with the hotcig150 going "yeah baby!"



100% The Safe my Mate Banana is me to a T!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Second SM25 on line with first. The big dual 24N80 build is not as good as I had hoped it would be for the joose. But the build wicking I did a different way without grooming the wicks is working fine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Howdy doods , this seems like a lakker tank , and after a looong absence might be purchasing one of these bad boys (or 2nd hand if anyone is selling )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

I got mine last week Thursday and after wicking it about 5 times trying all sort of different wicking methods I keep getting dry hits. 

It runs perfectly for a day then it starts getting dry hits if I semi chain vape. Could it be the cotton I am using? 

Last night I thought I had success this time round but now its slowly but surely dry hitting. 

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## PuffingCrow

@SpiralSequence I am having same problem from your pics i would suggest, make your cotton i little bit tighter in the coil and bit long in juice well only a little bit its a very fine balance, also fan the cotton out with tweezers or a needle and the stick it in the juice wells make it fluffy. I use cotton bacon i find it wicks way better than jap cotton


----------



## greybush

Check that the coil is properly fastened too and that you don't have hotspots. 

I trim my wick pretty short so it justs gets held by the clamping ring.

Separate issue I'm finding is if I use bigger coils I get a lot of spit back, I crank it up to like 50w and it goes away eventually but until that time it's unpleasant. If I use 2.5 coil then it's hundreds and I drop to like 30w.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

I tried a 2.5mm coil yesterday and was not very happy performance wise. It seems the emptier the tank gets the less it wicks. 

Mine is also just touching the ring. Had to learn that with the Griffin. 

Maybe this tank is just not meant to be chain vaped. Or like I said that my cotton is not wicking that well with this tank. I might have to get some bacon to see if that helps.


----------



## Kalashnikov

SpiralSequence said:


> I tried a 2.5mm coil yesterday and was not very happy performance wise. It seems the emptier the tank gets the less it wicks.
> 
> Mine is also just touching the ring. Had to learn that with the Griffin.
> 
> Maybe this tank is just not meant to be chain vaped. Or like I said that my cotton is not wicking that well with this tank. I might have to get some bacon to see if that helps.


I added you into my post about wicking. If you didnt get it. check page 4 on this thread


----------



## Scissorhands

SpiralSequence said:


> I got mine last week Thursday and after wicking it about 5 times trying all sort of different wicking methods I keep getting dry hits.
> 
> It runs perfectly for a day then it starts getting dry hits if I semi chain vape. Could it be the cotton I am using?
> 
> Last night I thought I had success this time round but now its slowly but surely dry hitting.
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated.



I apologise for the "on the go" pics, I hope they help somewhat, i use the "Scottish roll" method, snug but not tight, then "comb out" about 30 - 35% of the wick leads (very airy) some cotton about 1mm into the juice well and the rest sits on the deck, no leaks or dry hits. Iv tried 4mm id coils but they restrict airflow, 3.5 works perfectly

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

Thanks guys. Will give the Scottish Roll a run.


----------



## Yagya

Just got my baby today and i must admit..u haven't been impressed like this in a while..
I build the standard dual comp coils with Zodiac VCF and the flavour is so intense like i never tasted before.
Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher for the great reviews and also the FOMO

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yagya said:


> Just got my baby today and i must admit..u haven't been impressed like this in a while..
> I build the standard dual comp coils with Zodiac VCF and the flavour is so intense like i never tasted before.
> Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher for the great reviews and also the FOMO



Only a pleasure @Yagya! Always happy to hear someone else that get's what I get from a special tank! I never thought I would use anything other than cCell ceramic coils... that was until @BigGuy did a build for me on a tank I liked the look of!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yagya

What type of coils and wire is this..


----------



## Scissorhands

Yagya said:


> What type of coils and wire is this..
> View attachment 71103



looks like 26ga twisted kanthol 2 mm id, dont waist your time with them, less than ideal (for this tank) imo, what to do with them? pimp out your key chain


----------



## Yagya

I actually used these coils..lol. slapped in dual coils and came out at .18ohm at 45-50W 
This is really not bad.
I will try the ss 26g wire next time.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Stuffit, month end im buying my second serpent mini 25 but in black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SpiralSequence said:


> I got mine last week Thursday and after wicking it about 5 times trying all sort of different wicking methods I keep getting dry hits.
> 
> It runs perfectly for a day then it starts getting dry hits if I semi chain vape. Could it be the cotton I am using?
> 
> Last night I thought I had success this time round but now its slowly but surely dry hitting.
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated.



Hi @SpiralSequence 
I am no expert on the Serpent Mini 25 - have only rewicked about 3 times
But did you cut the wicks narrower toward the wick tails like bigguy advises in his video?

I still have the 3.5mm ID Ni80 24g coil in there that BigGuy made for me - but have rewicked a few times. Not getting dry hits - but am only vaping at about 30-35 Watts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

Silver said:


> Hi @SpiralSequence
> I am no expert on the Serpent Mini 25 - have only rewicked about 3 times
> But did you cut the wicks narrower toward the wick tails like bigguy advises in his video?
> 
> I still have the 3.5mm ID Ni80 24g coil in there that BigGuy made for me - but have rewicked a few times. Not getting dry hits - but am only vaping at about 30-35 Watts


Hi @Silver. Yes I followed his video to the letter but with no luck. I have however made a Scottish Roll last night and that has been performing brilliant. No issues whatsoever. 

This makes me wonder if my KGD isn't the best cotton around. I am waiting for 200 cotton pads to come from the UK so I can carry on with the Scottish Roll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Has anyone done some good wicking on the dual coil? i tried it but it just seems to not wick fast enuf and i am not using much cotton. Or i just lost my skills since single coil. Been over 4 months since i used dual coil


----------



## Yagya

I built the dual coils and wick similar to what i normally do on the griffin 22mm. Tails going in slightly into those channels and packing the rest on the deck just above the channels.
The coils was only 2mm ID and put as much wicking as possible into those coils to have enough to fill the juice channels. 
On my third tank now and still no dry hits or leaking. I will post a pic before i refill next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renoster

Rob Fisher said:


>



Is the coils spaced? Doesnt look like it but not sure, thanx..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Renoster said:


> Is the coils spaced? Doesnt look like it but not sure, thanx..



Nope I never build spaced coils...


----------



## Renoster

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I never build spaced coils...


I always build spaced. Thought it was better (but i am a beginner haha) will try not to space next time, and see how it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Renoster said:


> I always build spaced. Thougjt it was better (but i am a beginner haha) will try not to space next time, and see how it is


space does make your wick last longer tho especially with the flat fused claptons

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Has anyone encountered leaking issues with this tank? I follow Rob's video to the tee and yet still suffer from leaking, especially after refilling... Any help or tips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Has anyone encountered leaking issues with this tank? I follow Rob's video to the tee and yet still suffer from leaking, especially after refilling... Any help or tips?



The only time I have had a leak was on the dual coil build when I didn't put enough wick into the coils.

I think the most important part of this exercise is the tails need to fill the little slits (Juice Holes) well but not tight. Fluffy tail in the holes.


----------



## SpiralSequence

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Has anyone encountered leaking issues with this tank? I follow Rob's video to the tee and yet still suffer from leaking, especially after refilling... Any help or tips?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had this in the beginning. Try closing air flow control and see if that helps.


----------



## Rob Fisher

3,5mm 7 wrap 24g Nichrome. So I just rewicked to I could take some pics for you @BlakMAgICIAN 

Cotton Bacon wick nice and tightish... so it can just move from side to side. Then made into a bow tie!




Trim just over half the wick by cutting from the coil to half way to edge of the bow tie and then tuck into the juice holes. Notice in the first picture below the whole juice hole isn't covered but is in the second pic... second pic is what you are after.




OK the wick is now saturated and the tank is ready to be put back together and filled. The cotton bacon was used for the wick as it works better than my rayon in the Serpent!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

SpiralSequence said:


> Hi @Silver. Yes I followed his video to the letter but with no luck. I have however made a Scottish Roll last night and that has been performing brilliant. No issues whatsoever.
> 
> This makes me wonder if my KGD isn't the best cotton around. I am waiting for 200 cotton pads to come from the UK so I can carry on with the Scottish Roll.



My experience with following the video and using KGD (that was peeled, pulled and rolled) lead to nothing but leaking every try. So I bought some Cotton Bacon V2 I had never used before, pulled and rolled it, used a different wicking technique than the video and no more leaks. Last build on SM25 #2 when it came I used another technique that did not groom the CB wick at all and it is working just fine too. So from my experience it appears that the KDG was the main problem. I have not had a need to rewick either of the SM25's yet, so when I do which method I used will work again the best remains to be seen. I am using dual 3.5mm coils in both of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Thanks @Rob Fisher! Will try again when I get home! Any thoughts on why it leaks specifically after refilling?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher! Will try again when I get home! Any thoughts on why it leaks specifically after refilling?



It's all about the wicking. Are you using Cotton Bacon?


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Rob Fisher said:


> It's all about the wicking. Are you using Cotton Bacon?


Yip I am using cotton bacon v2! Thanks for your help sir! Much appreciated!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naz

My serpent 25 build. It's also my first Clapton coil, 26GA ss 316l core wrapped with 26GA kanthal a1 (it was the only wire I had to practice on). Comes out to 0.41 ohms running at 35 w. For wicking I used Dove cotton from dischem, I roll it slightly and fill the juice flow holes lightly. No dry hits or leaking only an annoying Spitting for the first few hits after filling.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Naz said:


> My serpent 25 build. It's also my first Clapton coil, 26GA ss 316l core wrapped with 26GA kanthal a1 (it was the only wire I had to practice on). Comes out to 0.41 ohms running at 35 w. For wicking I used Dove cotton from dischem, I roll it slightly and fill the juice flow holes lightly. No dry hits or leaking only an annoying Spitting for the first few hits after filling.
> View attachment 71281


how come you dont wrap your coil the other way so the leads come from the bottom?


----------



## Naz

Kalashnikov said:


> how come you dont wrap your coil the other way so the leads come from the bottom?


Kind of new to this coil building, only realized it after struggling to fit it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Rob Fisher said:


> It's all about the wicking. Are you using Cotton Bacon?



Yay @Rob Fisher! No leaks today. Sadly a bit of a muted flavour. Think I might have made the wick too tight. Will eventually find the right balance of tails and cotton in the coil. Thanks for your help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves

Also not sure if anyone mentioned this, when refilling this Tank i noticed that you should not fill right to the brim, leave an air bubble near the top and then put the cap back on.

my experience is when i didnt leave an air bubble the cap would force the ELiquid down and then i would get a bit of leaking initially

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

@SpiralSequence Try this: The cotton must stick out a little bit more through the rectangular holes under the ring. When wicking, try to pull the cotton out a bit more with a sharp nose tweezer.

Works for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Serpent Mini 25 Pit Stop... all rewicked and the flavour explosion is there like a bear! Ready for the weekend vape baby!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro

My weekend won't be all about my 3 Serpent Mini 25 & 22 tanks. But I did get the SM22 back out around the witching hour tonight, recoiled and rewicked it for a fairly new DIY I'm greatly enjoying right now. Gave it a 3mm 26N80 coil and Cotton Bacon V2 "ungroomed" wick. First time it hasn't leaked, so that kind of concludes that the KGD pulled/rolled doesn't work as well in them as the pulled/rolled CB V2. Flavor is OK too, but like in the SM25's not as good as it always is in the Avo 24's and Avo Genesis'. So I haven't found "my" builds for the SM's yet, but I will.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Gave it a 3mm 26N80 coil and Cotton Bacon V2 "ungroomed" wick. First time it hasn't leaked, so that kind of concludes that the KGD pulled/rolled doesn't work as well in them as the pulled/rolled CB V2.



Well that is a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Rob Fisher said:


> Serpent Mini 25 Pit Stop... all rewicked and the flavour explosion is there like a bear! Ready for the weekend vape baby!
> View attachment 71767


LOVE that drip tip in the middel damn nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45

I have suffered from all the above problems but perseverance is key. So u will only get dry hits if u hav either stuffed too much cotton into the coil so it's not feeding, or too much cotton in the juice holes. When wicking make sure ur cotton is not too tight in the coil if it is, take it out and trim it, it should sit comfortably. U don't need too much cotton with the serpent. Make the Bow tie as and trim away quite a lot of the cotton (once again u do NOT need a lot of cotton to wick effectively) u only want to tuck the slightest whisps of the end of the cotton into those juice holes u shouldn't be stuffing it or forcing it in. Only thin whispers of cotton TUCKED into the juice holes and fluffed.




If u can c the cotton is thin in the juice holes only to prevent leaking and just to start the wicking. Then it gradually gets thicker and wicks the thicker piece held In the coil. 

U will not hav dry hits and it will wick cleanly. And when filling the tank to the brim it always seems to leak slightly probably due to pressure so maybe don't fill it all the way at once time. 

If flavour is muted try raise up the coil slightly use ur jig or something to raise it up further from the airflow hole. Almost to 5mm. The further down and close to the air flow hole, the less flavour. I am by no means a coil building expert but I hav tried everything with this tank and failed many times and my success came about in raising the coil, using a little less cotton and trimming it fairly thin. That's jus my piece vapors. 

Try not. Do or do not. There is no try. (My yoda quote for the day)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Spydro

I never got dry hits in any of my SM's (the 25's or the 22) at all, not even when chain vaping with my long DLH's. But I did get constant leaking using pulled/rolled KGD wicks following the groomed wicking method. So I changed to a new to me wicking material, pulled/rolled Cotton Bacon V2, changed to using ungroomed wicks and the leaks went away immediately. I used the same amount of wicking for my big coils with both cottons that completely fill the joose wells, so am not sure if it was the CB or the ungroomed wicking method that made the difference for my uses. Either way the SM's are working fine, and I'll eventually get my coil builds dialed in for each joose I run in the SM's to get the flavor I want from each of them. I have only ran dual coils in the 25's... but duals are always my preferance so doubt I'll ever use the single coil decks in either of mine.


----------



## Silver

Daniel Alves said:


> Also not sure if anyone mentioned this, when refilling this Tank i noticed that you should not fill right to the brim, leave an air bubble near the top and then put the cap back on.
> 
> my experience is when i didnt leave an air bubble the cap would force the ELiquid down and then i would get a bit of leaking initially



Great advice thanks @Daniel Alves !
Couldnt figure out why i sometimes got a small bit leaking out the airholes just after filling


----------



## Silver

Scouse45 said:


> I have suffered from all the above problems but perseverance is key. So u will only get dry hits if u hav either stuffed too much cotton into the coil so it's not feeding, or too much cotton in the juice holes. When wicking make sure ur cotton is not too tight in the coil if it is, take it out and trim it, it should sit comfortably. U don't need too much cotton with the serpent. Make the Bow tie as and trim away quite a lot of the cotton (once again u do NOT need a lot of cotton to wick effectively) u only want to tuck the slightest whisps of the end of the cotton into those juice holes u shouldn't be stuffing it or forcing it in. Only thin whispers of cotton TUCKED into the juice holes and fluffed.
> View attachment 71812
> View attachment 71813
> View attachment 71814
> 
> If u can c the cotton is thin in the juice holes only to prevent leaking and just to start the wicking. Then it gradually gets thicker and wicks the thicker piece held In the coil.
> 
> U will not hav dry hits and it will wick cleanly. And when filling the tank to the brim it always seems to leak slightly probably due to pressure so maybe don't fill it all the way at once time.
> 
> If flavour is muted try raise up the coil slightly use ur jig or something to raise it up further from the airflow hole. Almost to 5mm. The further down and close to the air flow hole, the less flavour. I am by no means a coil building expert but I hav tried everything with this tank and failed many times and my success came about in raising the coil, using a little less cotton and trimming it fairly thin. That's jus my piece vapors.
> 
> Try not. Do or do not. There is no try. (My yoda quote for the day)



Super post @Scouse45 !
Very well explained and aided with good pics
Thanks


----------



## Yiannaki

Scouse45 said:


> I have suffered from all the above problems but perseverance is key. So u will only get dry hits if u hav either stuffed too much cotton into the coil so it's not feeding, or too much cotton in the juice holes. When wicking make sure ur cotton is not too tight in the coil if it is, take it out and trim it, it should sit comfortably. U don't need too much cotton with the serpent. Make the Bow tie as and trim away quite a lot of the cotton (once again u do NOT need a lot of cotton to wick effectively) u only want to tuck the slightest whisps of the end of the cotton into those juice holes u shouldn't be stuffing it or forcing it in. Only thin whispers of cotton TUCKED into the juice holes and fluffed.
> View attachment 71812
> View attachment 71813
> View attachment 71814
> 
> If u can c the cotton is thin in the juice holes only to prevent leaking and just to start the wicking. Then it gradually gets thicker and wicks the thicker piece held In the coil.
> 
> U will not hav dry hits and it will wick cleanly. And when filling the tank to the brim it always seems to leak slightly probably due to pressure so maybe don't fill it all the way at once time.
> 
> If flavour is muted try raise up the coil slightly use ur jig or something to raise it up further from the airflow hole. Almost to 5mm. The further down and close to the air flow hole, the less flavour. I am by no means a coil building expert but I hav tried everything with this tank and failed many times and my success came about in raising the coil, using a little less cotton and trimming it fairly thin. That's jus my piece vapors.
> 
> Try not. Do or do not. There is no try. (My yoda quote for the day)


I don't get a single drop of leaking even when filling to the brim.

Close off the airflow before filling.

Fill the tank.

Put the cap back on.

Then turn the tank upside down so that the juice moves away from the channels.

Finally open up the airflow and turn it upright and screw back onto the mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

MoneymanVape said:


> Anyone tried the sapor mini rta 25mm yet? I see its top airflow



I am also interested to hear comments, Apparently the flavour isnt as good as the sm25 (but then again, what is) considering its basically leak proof, this should be a great "on the go" tank.


----------



## MoneymanVape

Scissorhands said:


> I am also interested to hear comments, Apparently the flavour isnt as good as the sm25 but considering its basically leak proof, this should be a great "on the go" tank.


Just created post wotofo sapor rta 25mm if you want to watch

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Question... Is anyones build deck wobbly on the one side on the single coil deck. Im not sure if thats normal. but one side of the post goes up and down slightly. Resitance still stays constant tho


----------



## Yiannaki

Kalashnikov said:


> Question... Is anyones build deck wobbly on the one side on the single coil deck. Im not sure if thats normal. but one side of the post goes up and down slightly. Resitance still stays constant tho



i think yours is a clone


----------



## Scissorhands

Kalashnikov said:


> Question... Is anyones build deck wobbly on the one side on the single coil deck. Im not sure if thats normal. but one side of the post goes up and down slightly. Resitance still stays constant tho


Mine seems rock solid


----------



## Scissorhands

Yiannaki said:


> i think yours is a clone


Lol , not sure if you are trolling but i doubt they would clone a budget tank


----------



## Kalashnikov

Scissorhands said:


> Lol , not sure if you are trolling but i doubt they would clone a budget tank


He likes making my life difficult

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MoneymanVape

Kalashnikov said:


> Question... Is anyones build deck wobbly on the one side on the single coil deck. Im not sure if thats normal. but one side of the post goes up and down slightly. Resitance still stays constant tho


Not mine


----------



## Waine

No major gripes with mine. Only three little ones: the tank is too small. But it is a mini, after all. Second: the airflow ring is a little difficult to open and close as it is too close to the base and very stiff. Last, those terrible little grub screws that strip to easily. Other than that, loving my two. Won't part with them. I use them daily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

I'm more of a MTL vaper but want to try out the Serpent 25 have a Melo III and vaping half open still battling with RLH but think I'll get there. What do you guys think?


----------



## Deckie

Daniel said:


> I'm more of a MTL vaper but want to try out the Serpent 25 have a Melo III and vaping half open still battling with RLH but think I'll get there. What do you guys think?


I'm also more of a MTL vaper but hell it changed my view when I tried it - I now have 3. Well worth it


----------



## Daniel

Deckie said:


> I'm also more of a MTL vaper but hell it changed my view when I tried it - I now have 3. Well worth it


Thx, do you find RLHs good or is wide open vaping better on these just tried wide open on the Melo almost died. Suppose depends on the build thinking a TC build SS might be the ticket.....


----------



## Deckie

@Daniel I use the single deck and either build a SS Clapton, 6 wraps, +- 0.6ohms & run it in TC, or a 24g ni80, 7 wraps also +-0.6ohms in power mode. Play with the airflow & find what suites you - me depends how I feel at the time.


----------



## Daniel

Deckie said:


> @Daniel I use the single deck and either build a SS Clapton, 6 wraps, +- 0.6ohms & run it in TC, or a 24g ni80, 7 wraps also +-0.6ohms in power mode. Play with the airflow & find what suites you - me depends how I feel at the time.


Have some 0.85 pre-built clappys the FOMO is kicking in....presume this is on cotton bacon v2?


----------



## Deckie

Daniel said:


> Have some 0.85 pre-built clappys the FOMO is kicking in....presume this is on cotton bacon v2?


yip CB v2 wick it like in this video by @BigGuy 


Rob Fisher said:


>


----------



## Daniel

Awesome looking forward to trying this TC thing.... Now to post who's got stock in Centurion Pta area


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Awesome looking forward to trying this TC thing.... Now to post who's got stock in Centurion Pta area



If you are referring to the Serpent Min 25 then Vapers Corner have stock in PTA!


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are referring to the Serpent Min 25 then Vapers Corner have stock in PTA!


Sweet thx uncle Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Daniel, the Serpent mini 25 has great flavour indeed - but its not a MTL tank.

For direct lung hits, just try use lower strength juice and enjoy

Took me a long time to get into and enjoy direct lung hits. I now do about 50% direct lung and still 50% MTL.

I find the hard hitting tobaccoes I prefer in MTL while the fruity menthols I prefer in direct lung hit mode.


----------



## skola

3*26G/36G Aliens by DNA Coils, 3mm diameter and comes out to 0.23 ohms. Excellent flavour from this quality coil. Duane is a real coilmaster! I'm usually a dual coil kinda guy but this single alien hits like a dual coil, even at 40W. Ramp up is quick.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kalashnikov

skola said:


> 3*26G/36G Aliens by DNA Coils, 3mm diameter and comes out to 0.23 ohms. Excellent flavour from this quality coil. Duane is a real coilmaster! I'm usually a dual coil kinda guy but this single alien hits like a dual coil, even at 40W. Ramp up is quick.
> 
> View attachment 72175


Am i mistaken but are these the coils that come in a pack of 2 for R200?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Kalashnikov said:


> Am i mistaken but are these the coils that come in a pack of 2 for R200?



That is correct! I asked Duane to wrap them accordingly for the serpents deck. 
He also advised on going with this coil. 
Apparently has a lifespan of 3-4months if maintained correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov

skola said:


> That is correct! I asked Duane to wrap them accordingly for the serpents deck.
> He also advised on going with this coil.
> Apparently has a lifespan of 3-4months if maintained correctly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks the business dude

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Serpent Mini 25 number 4 - Matchy Matcherson! This one has Slug Juice in! So delicious!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The full Serpent Mini 25 Team!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Ok stoppit now uncle @Rob Fisher the FOMO is creeping in again. Luckily my local vendor is out of stock

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Serpent Mini 25 number 4 - Matchy Matcherson! This one has Slug Juice in! So delicious!
> View attachment 72378



Really nice looking combo bro. The @hands DT really completes the look. 

I'm good with just 3 SM's, but am liking them much more with the new builds I put in them for the new DIY's I mixed for them. The 6 Avo's still rule around here though. Am especially enjoying a new Coconut Wormwood vape in a 24 on the Minikin 1.5 this morning that compliments the hot mugs of Coconut Kona coffee I've been guzzling down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> The full Serpent Mini 25 Team!
> View attachment 72380


Rob you definitely need a black Serpent for the Alien

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

My full Serpent Mini 25 team

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> My full Serpent Mini 25 team
> View attachment 72382



Serpent Mini 25 Teams Rule!  Nice collection well finished off with lovely drip tips! @Deckie are you as happy with the SM25's as I am? Don't you think this is as close to vaping Nirvana as one can get with current technology?

Also you do know the White Minikin's are on thier way so it's nearly Stormtrooper time!


----------



## Deckie

@Rob Fisher I agree, I'm as happy as a pig in . The flavour is as good as anything I've tried including ceramics and in many cases better. Easy to coil & wick, clean and cheap to maintain. 2 negatives on my side - I've got a few ADV & in the Serpent 25 they just never tasted the same so keep them running in my Subtanks where they belong & the capacity can be annoying at times but if you have at least 3 Serpents going at a time it doesn't bother me. If they just increased their juice capacity by 2ml I think they'll be perfect. How's the "Dumptruck" doing on the flavour front?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> @Rob Fisher I agree, I'm as happy as a pig in . The flavour is as good as anything I've tried including ceramics and in many cases better. Easy to coil & wick, clean and cheap to maintain. 2 negatives on my side - I've got a few ADV & in the Serpent 25 they just never tasted the same so keep them running in my Subtanks where they belong & the capacity can be annoying at times but if you have at least 3 Serpents going at a time it doesn't bother me. If they just increased their juice capacity by 2ml I think they'll be perfect. How's the "Dumptruck" doing on the flavour front?



100% agree @Deckie! If they would increase the size of the tank keeping the internals the same that would be a Chicken Dinner of note! 

The Dumptruck has performed really well today and going out with a Dumptruck full of juice will last me the day... However... the flavour is not as good as the SM25 with XXX anyway. I have a feeling that it may shine with Foggs Milky Way or Slug Juice! The airflow is for days but the vapour production on the SM25 is much richer... and the non standard drip tip drives me to drink! Just keeping on playing with it before I send it to @hands for a custom tip... I don't want to spend more money on the already expensive tank if it doesn't remain in the mainstream vape armada.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Bliksem just saw the price on the Dumptruck would rather get two SM25s


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Serpent Mini 25 number 4 - Matchy Matcherson! This one has Slug Juice in! So delicious!
> View attachment 72378


Slug Juice I don't like but I git some Hazeworks Pie Guy Lemon Meringue & all I say is WOW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Bliksem just saw the price on the Dumptruck would rather get two SM25s



Yip that would be a better option for sure... but I like testing new stuff and the Dumptruck has it's place.


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% agree @Deckie! If they would increase the size of the tank keeping the internals the same that would be a Chicken Dinner of note!
> 
> The Dumptruck has performed really well today and going out with a Dumptruck full of juice will last me the day... However... the flavour is not as good as the SM25 with XXX anyway. I have a feeling that it may shine with Foggs Milky Way or Slug Juice! The airflow is for days but the vapour production on the SM25 is much richer... and the non standard drip tip drives me to drink! Just keeping on playing with it before I send it to @hands for a custom tip... I don't want to spend more money on the already expensive tank if it doesn't remain in the mainstream vape armada.


I hear you on the Dumptruck flavour. It's not a cheap tank by all measures & I've reached the stage in my vape road trip where I'm hesitant to spend on gear that might just possibly become cheap classifieds or giveaway. I'd rather double up on quality gear that works for me like the Minkin V2, to me that's a fine piece of equipment. I find it more comfortable than the 1.5 & when I do carry it in a pocket, I don't notice it - like you I wear Woolworths pull string shorts (just tie them tight) 98% of my waking hours, the TC works 10X better than the 1.5, you hear it working in the 1.5 but the V2 is silent and smooth, you don't notice it. The Kodama uses the same chip as the 1.5 so I don't run the TC, but it's beauty and craftsmanship overrides everything, it's a mod I'll always use.


----------



## Deckie

Daniel said:


> Bliksem just saw the price on the Dumptruck would rather get two SM25s


@Daniel get 2 Serpent 25's , you won't be sorry


----------



## Renoster

Is there a big difference between the 22 and 25? Except obviously size...


----------



## Deckie

Renoster said:


> Is there a big difference between the 22 and 25? Except obviously size...


The flavour just explodes in the 25


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> I hear you on the Dumptruck flavour. It's not a cheap tank by all measures & I've reached the stage in my vape road trip where I'm hesitant to spend on gear that might just possibly become cheap classifieds or giveaway. I'd rather double up on quality gear that works for me like the Minkin V2, to me that's a fine piece of equipment. I find it more comfortable than the 1.5 & when I do carry it in a pocket, I don't notice it - like you I wear Woolworths pull string shorts (just tie them tight) 98% of my waking hours, the TC works 10X better than the 1.5, you hear it working in the 1.5 but the V2 is silent and smooth, you don't notice it. The Kodama uses the same chip as the 1.5 so I don't run the TC, but it's beauty and craftsmanship overrides everything, it's a mod I'll always use.



I still haven't worked with TC and every time I have tried it it's been a fail... I really need to give it another go...

The Minikin V2 I like a lot more than I should... the screen drives me mad and the fact that it can sometimes activate and change settings when I'm holding it and don't notice it.... but the battery life is fantastic... and the white one is on it's way. Stormtrooper baby! 

The Kodama is a special lump of wood! I love it!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Renoster said:


> Is there a big difference between the 22 and 25? Except obviously size...



@Deckie is right on the money... the SM25 excels in every facet!


----------



## Renoster

Rob Fisher said:


> @Deckie is right on the money... the SM25 excels in every facet!


Thanx @Deckie and @Rob Fisher now i know to get the 25

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Damn you @Deckie @Rob Fisher you have pushed me over the edge SM25 incoming! (after I sell a kidney yes it's cheap but it is well used after all )

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

I'll just leave this right here.



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Renoster

MoneymanVape said:


> I'll just leave this right here.
> 
> View attachment 72405
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!


Damnn i want that superman vape band......


----------



## Rob Fisher

Renoster said:


> Damnn i want that superman vape band......



http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/superhero-vape-tank-bands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/superhero-vape-tank-bands


Vape bands are like condoms, absolutely pointless unless you really need one.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Daniel said:


> Vape bands are like condoms, absolutely pointless unless you really need one.



Agree... I wouldn't be caught dead with a vape band on my vape gear (and I never use frangers on "my" gear either).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine

Forgive me but I am a rather curious fellow. Can someone please tell me what "FOMO" means? I am still learning the Vape jargon.

@RobFisher What is your connection to porcupines if I may ask? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

Waine said:


> Forgive me but I am a rather curious fellow. Can someone please tell me what "FOMO" means? I am still learning the Vape jargon.
> 
> @RobFisher What is your connection to porcupines if I may ask?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FOMO is a serious medical condition. 

It stands for Fear Of Missing Out 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waine said:


> @RobFisher What is your connection to porcupines if I may ask?



North American Porcupines live where Rob from Reosmods stays... when he moved into his place (House and Factory) in Maine a family of Porcupines would visit him and he would feed them and they have become so tame they walk in and out of his house and are now part of the REO family and have become the defacto REO Mascot.


----------



## Riaz

Now I NEED to have one of these as well 

Need to check which cpt vendors have them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a headsup for any Serpent Mini 25 owners battling if they don't have Cotton Bacon for wicking. Thanks for the tip @Genosmate!

@Genosmate didn't have Cotton Bacon and was using other wicking materials he had and was fighting with the wicking on the SM25 and getting dry hits... so he removed the little ring around the deck and increased the wicking (ie not cutting off 50-70% of the tail) and primed the cotton and shepherded the tails into the juice indentation... put the tank on and refilled... bingo!

I just tested the theory (and I use Cotton Bacon) and I must say removing the ring does improve wicking and the flavour is still spot on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a headsup for any Serpent Mini 25 owners battling if they don't have Cotton Bacon for wicking. Thanks for the tip @Genosmate!
> 
> @Genosmate didn't have Cotton Bacon and was using other wicking materials he had and was fighting with the wicking on the SM25 and getting dry hits... so he removed the little ring around the deck and increased the wicking (ie not cutting off 50-70% of the tail) and primed the cotton and shepherded the tails into the juice indentation... put the tank on and refilled... bingo!
> 
> I just tested the theory (and I use Cotton Bacon) and I must say removing the ring does improve wicking and the flavour is still spot on!
> 
> View attachment 72886
> View attachment 72887


The 1 problem with removing the ring is even you pull out the deck sometimes your wicks will move as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kalashnikov said:


> The 1 problem with removing the ring is even you pull out the deck sometimes your wicks will move as well.



Yip... but why would you do that if you are not gonna change wicks?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip... but why would you do that if you are not gonna change wicks?


i am always looking haha ocd. i check just to make sure the wicks are not brown

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel

Great , thx for the tip @Genosmate , my budget is long blown (literally scraped some bucks together to buy a SM25) so the Cotton Bacon will have to wait. Hopefully receiving my Serpent tomorrow!


----------



## Daniel

Kalashnikov said:


> i am always looking haha ocd. i check just to make sure the wicks are not brown



Its C D O , like it's supposed to be in the right order grrrrrr .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deckie

Nice 1 @Genosmate , I'm gonna give it a whirl now.


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a headsup for any Serpent Mini 25 owners battling if they don't have Cotton Bacon for wicking. Thanks for the tip @Genosmate!
> 
> @Genosmate didn't have Cotton Bacon and was using other wicking materials he had and was fighting with the wicking on the SM25 and getting dry hits... so he removed the little ring around the deck and increased the wicking (ie not cutting off 50-70% of the tail) and primed the cotton and shepherded the tails into the juice indentation... put the tank on and refilled... bingo!
> 
> I just tested the theory (and I use Cotton Bacon) and I must say removing the ring does improve wicking and the flavour is still spot on!
> 
> View attachment 72886
> View attachment 72887



Switching to Cotton Bacon V2 stopped my leaks. I did remove the rings on them to wick them as I didn't groom the wicks, but did reinstall them after wicked. 

But all good things must come to an end... both of my SM25's started leaking again yesterday. Probably just need to be rewicked, but I'm not in the mood to pit stop them so just set them aside for now. The SM22 on the other hand has not missed a beat since I recoiled it and wicked it the same way 10 days ago.


----------



## Riaz

Picking mine up after work!!! 

Excited

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Rob Fisher said:


> Serpent Mini 25 number 4 - Matchy Matcherson! This one has Slug Juice in! So delicious!
> View attachment 72378


@Rob Fisher what is your opinion on the black paint work? Any chance of peeling or chipping easily?


----------



## Daniel Alves

Smoky Jordan said:


> @Rob Fisher what is your opinion on the black paint work? Any chance of peeling or chipping easily?



well ive had my Black SM25 since vapecon and i use it daily, ive had no peeling, no chips and im still using the same O rings as well.

the only issue ive had with this is the condensation around the airflow ring and you tend to see it more on the black IMO.

sorry i know you asked Rob but just my 2 cents

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smoky Jordan said:


> @Rob Fisher what is your opinion on the black paint work? Any chance of peeling or chipping easily?



I very rarely ever buy black tanks for that exact reason... but I must say the black SM25 still looks as good as the day I got it. The quality of the SM25 range is about the best quality I have seen in a tank!

I just checked mine and it's doesn't have a mark on it... but I'm sure a Stainless Steel one will last better. But the black SM25 is about eight hundred and twenty four million times better than a black Kangertech tank!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Thanks @Rob Fisher not many if any SS ones around at the moment


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smoky Jordan said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher not many if any SS ones around at the moment



Yip they are scarce as hens teeth!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tai

Thats because some members need to go and buy 4 .... lol Uncle @Rob Fisher. Ive had to settle for a black sm25, its the only one i could find. Building that sucker tmrw 

Rock and roll


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tai said:


> Thats because some members need to go and buy 4 .... lol Uncle @Rob Fisher. Ive had to settle for a black sm25, its the only one i could find. Building that sucker tmrw
> 
> Rock and roll



Hehehehe! @Tai I hope you have 24g Nichrome and some Cotton BAcon standing by as well?


----------



## Tai

Yip, all ready to go uncle @Rob Fisher. Thanks for all your posts and info, watched the clip with Craig, very informative.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Long story short... I have one sitting in a shopping basket waiting for me to commit. Should I hit the buy button or not? In comparison to the XL, which only bugs me because of the condensation resulting from the airflow sitting right at the bottom of the atty, can this atty produce the same cloud and flavor?


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehehe! @Tai I hope you have 24g Nichrome and some Cotton BAcon standing by as well?


Sheister! Knew I forgotten something guess good old Kanthral and some Rayon will have to do for now....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

Picked up last night. 

I love it

Flavor is explosive in this tank. I say this because I've got one specific juice that I know very well and always keep a stack of. 

When I filled the SM this morning and vaped it, I was really impressed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> Picked up last night.
> 
> I love it
> 
> Flavor is explosive in this tank. I say this because I've got one specific juice that I know very well and always keep a stack of.
> 
> When I filled the SM this morning and vaped it, I was really impressed.
> 
> View attachment 73037



SM25's rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

OK I'm losing my pip here , go the tank .... broke first glass on trying to get the damn thing off .... 

Chimney does not for a MOER want to come off the base ..... any advise (besides using a hammer) ....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> OK I'm losing my pip here , go the tank .... broke first glass on trying to get the damn thing off ....
> 
> Chimney does not for a MOER want to come off the base ..... any advise (besides using a hammer) ....



The chimney to base is very tight... I have managed to get two of them to unscrew but not the other two... I haven't forced them because I don't want to break the glass.


----------



## Deckie

@Daniel I have the same problem with my SS 1, 2 black ones no problem. First time round I broke the glass trying to take it apart for cleaning & after that I cant get apart anymore so don't dismantle it completely to clean ( no more spare glasses), just let it soak over night in soapy water & rinse well, rather that than no tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Daniel said:


> OK I'm losing my pip here , go the tank .... broke first glass on trying to get the damn thing off ....
> 
> Chimney does not for a MOER want to come off the base ..... any advise (besides using a hammer) ....


Try leaving them in a freezer overnight. My Crius remained unopened for about 6 months, this combined with a screwdriver through the juice fill (not an option for the Serpent though) and it came apart quite easily.


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> The chimney to base is very tight... I have managed to get two of them to unscrew but not the other two... I haven't forced them because I don't want to break the glass.



Ok so I've sent a mail to @HouseOfVape .... not sure how to proceed from here .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Deckie said:


> @Daniel I have the same problem with my SS 1, 2 black ones no problem. First time round I broke the glass trying to take it apart for cleaning & after that I cant get apart anymore so don't dismantle it completely to clean ( no more spare glasses), just let it soak over night in soapy water & rinse well, rather that than no tank.



Ok but the issue is NOTHING is coming apart , well except the top part. So I can't build a coil nothing. Very disappointing at this moment ...


----------



## Daniel Alves

May have been cross threaded from factory, not good

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Q-Ball

Daniel said:


> Ok but the issue is NOTHING is coming apart , well except the top part. So I can't build a coil nothing. Very disappointing at this moment ...



I also battled at first but with shear determination I got all the pieces off. use something rubbery to get a grip.


----------



## Yagya

I have also been struggling to open some tanks for cleaning.
this is what works for me without breaking anything
remove top cap, take your small scissors and open slightly (see pic) to fit into the top section where you refill juice.
then hold the scissors close to where its inserted and turn.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Ok but the issue is NOTHING is coming apart , well except the top part. So I can't build a coil nothing. Very disappointing at this moment ...



Oh wow that is a bummer... I thought it was just you couldn't take off the glass tank for cleaning... not kewl!


----------



## Daniel

Yagya said:


> I have also been struggling to open some tanks for cleaning.
> this is what works for me without breaking anything
> remove top cap, take your small scissors and open slightly (see pic) to fit into the top section where you refill juice.
> then hold the scissors close to where its inserted and turn.



That could work if I could remove the top cap LOL .... parts are in the freezer now as previously suggested.


----------



## Daniel

OK well I've tried everything , this thing is tighter than my first dates legs  

I suspect cross threads as per a previous comment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tai

Chuck it in the freezer for a few hours bud


----------



## Kalashnikov

This thread has been going on for way too long


----------



## Tai

So... my 5 cents. First day witht the tank. Built as per Uncle @Rob Fisher / Craig 24g, 3.5 Nicrome & Bacon v2. Coil came out at .53 ohms. No dry hits, no leaking. A lovely smooth flavourfull hit.

Airflow for single coil is exactly what ive been looking for. I think the flavour on the Gobmin V3 is a bit sharper but single airflow on the Gobmin was just a bit restrictive for me. The SM25 for form and function (single coil) and a relaxed vape is fantastic. Going to try a single 28 nicrome/36awg clapton next to see if i can up the flavour even more.

Very happy with this purchase.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Daniel said:


> OK well I've tried everything , this thing is tighter than my first dates legs
> 
> I suspect cross threads as per a previous comment.


@Daniel that is crappy bud especially after the fomo we all created. I would send it back to them & get it replaced. Really hope you come because this tank is actually amazing.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tai said:


> So... my 5 cents. First day witht the tank. Built as per Uncle @Rob Fisher / Craig 24g, 3.5 Nicrome & Bacon v2. Coil came out at .53 ohms. No dry hits, no leaking. A lovely smooth flavourfull hit.
> 
> Airflow for single coil is exactly what ive been looking for. I think the flavour on the Gobmin V3 is a bit sharper but single airflow on the Gobmin was just a bit restrictive for me. The SM25 for form and function (single coil) and a relaxed vape is fantastic. Going to try a single 28 nicrome/36awg clapton next to see if i can up the flavour even more.
> 
> Very happy with this purchase.



Yip the SM25 is a special tank... you have perked up my interest in the Goblin V3 which I have avoided because I didn't like V1...

@Tai please let me know how you go with the 28g Nichrome/36awg Clapton build!


----------



## Scissorhands

Daniel said:


> OK I'm losing my pip here , go the tank .... broke first glass on trying to get the damn thing off ....
> 
> Chimney does not for a MOER want to come off the base ..... any advise (besides using a hammer) ....


Call out a plumber, jk , i had the same issue, if you are able to get the top cap off, i would use a cloth or latex/basin glove to hold the base and long nose pliers in the fill ports, carefully turn the pliers for leverage, should work unless you have a dud


----------



## Spydro

My 2 cents. After the false start with leaking issues in the SM22 and both SM25's, and eating crow, I am liking all 3 of them enough that I just ordered SM25 #3, a SS to go with the 2 black ones. 

My 6 Avo's still rule the roost and I seriously doubt any tank can ever replace them. But having 3 SM25's with different DIY's in them to rotate with the 3 Avo 24's on my dual batt TC mods is appealing. A Pico shares time between the SM22, a Petri V2 and an Indestructible, but the 3 Avo Genesis' have permanent homes on my other 3 Pico's. 

So all set with the 8 TC Mods I'm still using... that is if brother @Rob Fisher doesn't open another can of worms with his endless "buy and try" tactics.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Scissorhands said:


> Call out a plumber, jk , i had the same issue, if you are able to get the top cap off, i would use a cloth or latex/basin glove to hold the base and long nose pliers in the fill ports, carefully turn the pliers for leverage, should work unless you have a dud


There lies the problem that top cap does not budge and there's no real leverage on that cap. Kudos to Brendan from @HouseofVapes for being patient with a difficult Dutchman hopefully all will be sorted tomorrow and I can start enjoying this atty. Thanks to all for the input but as they say 'if you can't solve it with a hammer, it's an electrical problem...'


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> My 2 cents. After the false start with leaking issues in the SM22 and both SM25's, and eating crow, I am liking all 3 of them enough that I just ordered SM25 #3, a SS to go with the 2 black ones.
> 
> My 6 Avo's still rule the roost and I seriously doubt any tank can ever replace them. But having 3 SM25's with different DIY's in them to rotate with the 3 Avo 24's on my dual batt TC mods is appealing. A Pico shares time between the SM22, a Petri V2 and an Indestructible, but the 3 Avo Genesis' have permanent homes on my other 3 Pico's.
> 
> So all set with the 8 TC Mods I'm still using... that is if brother @Rob Fisher doesn't open another can of worms with his endless "buy and try" tactics.



@Spydro great choice to get SM25 number 3! I know everyone is sick of me praising the SM25 but I have been through one or two tanks in my time on this planet and it definitely shines for me and my style of vaping.

Next edition in "Buy and Try" may start again tomorrow... it will be Vape Mail Thursday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spydro great choice to get SM25 number 3! I know everyone is sick of me praising the SM25 but I have been through one or two tanks in my time on this planet and it definitely shines for me and my style of vaping.
> 
> Next edition in "Buy and Try" may start again tomorrow... it will be Vape Mail Thursday!



I've tried out more than my fair share of vape gear and premade liquids. Why I have such a large boneyard, well that and because unlike you I don't bother with the hassles of reselling unused gear and just toss out the liquids. But it's not hard to tell which gear has worked the best for my uses (at the time anyway)... I bought a bunch of each of them. Does anyone really need 32 Reos, 8 Nuppin's, 7 Chalice or X dozens of other atty's for them? Same with the GP PAPS, the ProVari's, the... you get the drift. 

As for tomorrow, I think my computer is going to be down, maybe for as long as... indefinitely.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> I've tried out more than my fair share of vape gear and premade liquids. Why I have such a large boneyard, well that and because unlike you I don't bother with the hassles of reselling unused gear and just toss out the liquids. But it's not hard to tell which gear has worked the best for my uses (at the time anyway)... I bought a bunch of each of them. Does anyone really need 32 Reos, 8 Nuppin's, 7 Chalice or X dozens of other atty's for them? Same with the GP PAPS, the ProVari's, the... you get the drift.
> 
> As for tomorrow, I think my computer is going to be down, maybe for as long as... indefinitely.



The one atty I just could never ever get to work for me was the Chalice... I tried for months to get one from the ECF Classies and then when V3 was released I managed to get 2 of them direct... was so excited... but I just never got them to perform...


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> The one atty I just could never ever get to work for me was the Chalice... I tried for months to get one from the ECF Classies and then when V3 was released I managed to get 2 of them direct... was so excited... but I just never got them to perform...



The Chalice atty's shouldn't work well for me because I am not the tootle puffer Mark designed them for. IE, they were not meant for DLH's, rather MTL only. My Chalice II is still TP all the way because I did not drill out the air intake to modify it from a MTL to DLH atty. They are so hard to get that folks with pay US $350-$450 for them now days. I just slip streamed the DT on it, not as much so on the Chalice III's, but that degrades flavor. The 6 Chalice III's do offer far more air with the AFC's 3-port's wide open, put are still not really for DLH's. I modified one of mine and did increase the air, but like the other 5 it is still a restricted draw for DLH's and would be far more suited to MTL. All that said I got good enough performance out of them with the builds I did just for them to vape them for a short time. Were they worth the $1200 US they cost plus more than that in new Reos to run them on? Not really when I didn't use them for very long (and have never used some of the new Reos bought for them again since I retired the Chalice's). But for single coil MTL they are about as good as good gets in high end bf atty's for that vaping style.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12

How does the S25 M do with high ohm builds? Does it do single coil mtl (or say restricted lung hit) at all or is it definitely a dtl sub ohm only atty? I'm considering one of these or an avocado. Which would be easier to wick?

I find these days I am preferring high ohm coils to sub ohm dtl and I think maybe it's time I moved on from commercial coils.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Duffie12 said:


> How does the S25 M do with high ohm builds? Does it do single coil mtl (or say restricted lung hit) at all or is it definitely a dtl sub ohm only atty? I'm considering one of these or an avocado. Which would be easier to wick?
> 
> I find these days I am preferring high ohm coils to sub ohm dtl and I think maybe it's time I moved on from commercial coils.



The SM25 is certainly not a MTL tank. When I close down the airflow the flavour is so powerful it makes me cough... I use it full open for a lung hit and it's fabulous. I vape around the 0.5Ω mark but haven't played with it lower or higher because at that spot it right on the money for me.

But you got me thinking... maybe a high resistance coil and the airflow closed down may work... with the airflow completely closed I suppose you could do a MTL...I just dropped the wattage and tried and I guess it may work... maybe I'll try a +1Ω coil when I next play and check it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves




----------



## Rob Fisher

Serpent Mini 25 reviewed at 1:19:00

Deck is Spectacular!
Stellar Vape!
Flavour Fantastic!
Air flow nice!
Drip tip system perfect!
Flavour is Glorious!
Flavour is on point!
Flavour is delicious!
Such good flavour and performance!
It's the way to go!
Highly recommended!
Thumbs up!
Yes, Yes, Yes absolutely YES!
One of the nicest single coil RTA's that exist!

I guess Grimm Green approves!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Daniel Alves said:


>



1:20:00 for just the Serpent review


----------



## Daniel

So got the replacement SM25 (thanks to @HouseOfVape stellar service from them!) 

Quick SS 3mm ID build six wraps comes in at 0.4Ohm , man oh man the flavour is amazing unlike anything I've tried! 

I am getting a lot of spit back though , suspect my coil is too high maybe ? Definitely not a MTL tank tried that almost died with airflow closed , get's too hot also. I'm battling with the LH action anything longer than 1-2 secs and I start coughing uncontrollably LOL someone must teach me this lung hit story as I think I'm doing it wrong.....

Otherwise than that the flavour is unlike anything I've tried , dare I say even better than my Reo+Cyclone setyp  

Good thing I got it as I dropped my Melo III last night and broke the glass ..... lekker dronk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie

Daniel said:


> So got the replacement SM25 (thanks to @HouseOfVape stellar service from them!)
> 
> Quick SS 3mm ID build six wraps comes in at 0.4Ohm , man oh man the flavour is amazing unlike anything I've tried!
> 
> I am getting a lot of spit back though , suspect my coil is too high maybe ? Definitely not a MTL tank tried that almost died with airflow closed , get's too hot also. I'm battling with the LH action anything longer than 1-2 secs and I start coughing uncontrollably LOL someone must teach me this lung hit story as I think I'm doing it wrong.....
> 
> Otherwise than that the flavour is unlike anything I've tried , dare I say even better than my Reo+Cyclone setyp
> 
> Good thing I got it as I dropped my Melo III last night and broke the glass ..... lekker dronk


Open up the airflow & run it at about 27/28W. What mg nic are you using? I'm down to 1.5mg since I started using the serpent but I can handle 3mg at the most.


----------



## Daniel

Deckie said:


> Open up the airflow & run it at about 27/28W. What mg nic are you using? I'm down to 1.5mg since I started using the serpent but I can handle 3mg at the most.



Using 3mg and it's kicking my ass in this tank LOL guess I've been so used to the Cyclones restricted that the nic didn't bother me .....

Ah yes 27w airflow open mucho better gracias sir !


----------



## Tai

@Duffie12. What you are looking for is the Gobmin v3 bud. Make sure you get the extention ring with it. For a restricted draw and flavour, there is not much that will touch it....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Daniel said:


> Using 3mg and it's kicking my ass in this tank LOL guess I've been so used to the Cyclones restricted that the nic didn't bother me .....
> 
> Ah yes 27w airflow open mucho better gracias sir !


Pleasure, glad I could be of assistance..... enjoy.


----------



## Daniel

Deckie said:


> Pleasure, glad I could be of assistance..... enjoy.



And my words were barely cold , spit back after tank refill (think it was mentioned before suspect I might have over filled) , and also started getting dry hits. Think I need some CBV2 as this seems to solve most issues ..... I will make this thing work perseverance is key it seems


----------



## MoneymanVape

@ Mr Rob, what is the best build for sm25 duel or single? I only have /using ss26g atm. Not bad but is there better?


----------



## GMacDiggity

Took the plunge and got one finally! Threw in a single coil flat clapton and it is amazing!! Looks perfect on the Hohm Slice too!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Must say this tank looks sexy on this SW Mini

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Daniel

GMacDiggity said:


> View attachment 73373
> 
> Took the plunge and got one finally! Threw in a single coil flat clapton and it is amazing!! Looks perfect on the Hohm Slice too!


That Slice does look good can't wait to get mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Might try using the single coil deck in SM25 #3 due tomorrow to see what all the fluff is about running them single. Or I might not as I see no advantage to running it single that matters to me, and a possible con. My other two both run big dual's same as most of my other toppers because I prefer them for my vaping style.


----------



## greybush

Daniel said:


> And my words were barely cold , spit back after tank refill (think it was mentioned before suspect I might have over filled) , and also started getting dry hits. Think I need some CBV2 as this seems to solve most issues ..... I will make this thing work perseverance is key it seems


I get spit back on dual coils after filling... If your build does this then instead of filling from the top unscrew the Base and fill from the bottom. Other alternative is to fill from top, turn cap on one turn, turn over and tighten

If you still get spit back then press fire button while blowing for a second and then suck


----------



## Daniel

greybush said:


> I get spit back on dual coils after filling... If your build does this then instead of filling from the top unscrew the Base and fill from the bottom. Other alternative is to fill from top, turn cap on one turn, turn over and tighten
> 
> If you still get spit back then press fire button while blowing for a second and then suck


Thx man but I suspect in my over eagerness to get this tank running in didn't pay attention to the wicking. Will try next build 0.85 Clapton running higher watts  as per a previous post suggestion. I did find when getting dry hits loosening the top fill cap helps with the wicking so maybe an air lock issue as I can see the bubbles when doing that.... Lakker to eksperiment again


----------



## Rob Fisher

MoneymanVape said:


> @ Mr Rob, what is the best build for sm25 duel or single? I only have /using ss26g atm. Not bad but is there better?



The best build I have found and the one I use in all 4 of my SM25's is a 3mm or 3,5mm diameter Nichrome 24g 7 wrap single coil wicked with Cotton Bacon V2!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Using 3mg and it's kicking my ass in this tank LOL guess I've been so used to the Cyclones restricted that the nic didn't bother me .....
> 
> Ah yes 27w airflow open mucho better gracias sir !



I use 6mg in my Cyclones and 3mg in my Serpent Mini 25's... the flavour and all around delivery on the SM25 is just so efficient... if you are vaping 3mg on the Cyclone I suggest you drop to 1,5mg in the SM25.


----------



## Daniel Alves

I like my vape warm to hot, i run a 5 - 6 wrap demon alien wire (single Coil) and personally have tried other types of wire, for the exception of any claptons i cant get better flavour and warmth than this.
@Spydro i presume you like warm vapes like i do, i would recommend this, i run mine between 40 - 45 watts
the wramp up on the NI80 is excellent but i feel i dont get the same flavour for me but as always vaping and taste and warmth is always about prefference


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Finally I got myself one of these bad boys.. and oh yeah " I'm loving it"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## morras

Just wicked my 2 nd 25 mini like @Robc and someone else suggested without the wicking ring........WOW !!!!

I actually wicked it as i wick my 22 mm mini - that mos comes without a wicking ring....

The flavor is even better and the wicking is better for sure.

The only scary thing about this tank is the rate at which it slurps up the juice

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And for those of you in Durbs looking for SM25's Sirs have them back in stock!


----------



## Kalashnikov

Ressurected a yacya 50W mod from my archives. Finally found a home for my lonely SM22 since i got the 25.... Do you even stealth bro?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

Also jucked the ring wicked with Rayon and must say brings out better flavour than in my Cyclone never thought I'd say that but this tank is as close to dripping as you can possibly want simply astounding. Quick question how long you okes run SS coils? And do you need to dry burn it? Find it becomes black quite quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I continue to be amazed with the SM25... it is a Chicken Dinner of note...

I haven't used Stainless Steel since I discovered (well not really discovered... more like forced to use by @BigGuy) Nichrome... I like to change wicks everyday because the flavour of a new fresh cotton bacon wick is just so orgasimc... dry burning the coil with nichrome and popping it under running water twice really makes the coil like new!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MoneymanVape

Hi, i have seen the serpent mini in gold. wonder if the mini 25 will come out in gold??


----------



## Yagya

Now you have..Im sure its sitting somewhere in uncle Robs tray, waiting for delivery

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

25mm not yet avaialable... but a gold 22 is on its way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

The only thing bad I have to say about the SM is the amount of times it has to be filled in one day. 

Other than that it's faultless

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> 25mm not yet avaialable... but a gold 22 is on its way!


That gold one does look good


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rob Fisher said:


> 25mm not yet avaialable... but a gold 22 is on its way!


You are the reason i have no money

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yagya

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...gold-edition-wotofo-serpent-mini-two-post-rta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Sorry to be a bummer , but I'm battling with this tank.

When it works it works , but after each refill I get spitback and it seems I have an airlock issue as well , when I turn the topcap I can see the bubbles appear which in my mind means it's not wicking right either due to this ? Have had a few dry hits if I chain vape , open the topcap a bit and it's fine but it's getting annoying now .....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Daniel said:


> Sorry to be a bummer , but I'm battling with this tank.
> 
> When it works it works , but after each refill I get spitback and it seems I have an airlock issue as well , when I turn the topcap I can see the bubbles appear which in my mind means it's not wicking right either due to this ? Have had a few dry hits if I chain vape , open the topcap a bit and it's fine but it's getting annoying now .....


Bubbles happen the moment you open the top cap. If its leaking then i would suggest thicker cotton. Also try turning the tank upside down and open the top cap just for the first 2 turns to realease air. Then flip it back and open full. When you fill it also close the top cap then turn it upside down for the last 2 turns and tighten the cap. Then open the airflow while still upside down. also maybe a pic of your wicking so can see whats going on

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

TOo add on make sure you close the airflow before opening the top cap


----------



## Daniel

Kalashnikov said:


> Bubbles happen the moment you open the top cap. If its leaking then i would suggest thicker cotton. Also try turning the tank upside down and open the top cap just for the first 2 turns to realease air. Then flip it back and open full. When you fill it also close the top cap then turn it upside down for the last 2 turns and tighten the cap. Then open the airflow while still upside down. also maybe a pic of your wicking so can see whats going on



Thanks , been doing that , will post pic of wicking when I rewick again. I've removed the little ring as well.

Using Rayon at the moment as my Cotton Bacon V2 is on route ......


----------



## Kalashnikov

Daniel said:


> Thanks , been doing that , will post pic of wicking when I rewick again. I've removed the little ring as well.
> 
> Using Rayon at the moment as my Cotton Bacon V2 is on route ......


I would put the ring back on. Its really helps with getting your wicks perfect


----------



## blujeenz

Daniel said:


> Thanks , been doing that , will post pic of wicking when I rewick again. I've removed the little ring as well.
> 
> Using Rayon at the moment as my Cotton Bacon V2 is on route ......


Im thinking the rayon is your problem, ie not enough of it.
Bear in mind rayon tends to turn into soggy biscuit when wetted due to its very good holding properties.
Either byt vas till the CBv2 arrives or experiment with a lot more rayon than you've been using.


----------



## Tockit

MAGE RTA and Cotton Bacon V2.... Fill close cap and vape. See airflow open all the way.


----------



## Faheem777

Rob Fisher said:


> The SM25 is certainly not a MTL tank. When I close down the airflow the flavour is so powerful it makes me cough... I use it full open for a lung hit and it's fabulous. I vape around the 0.5Ω mark but haven't played with it lower or higher because at that spot it right on the money for me.
> 
> But you got me thinking... maybe a high resistance coil and the airflow closed down may work... with the airflow completely closed I suppose you could do a MTL...I just dropped the wattage and tried and I guess it may work... maybe I'll try a +1Ω coil when I next play and check it out.



I'd be keen to hear your findings when you give it a shot!


----------



## Daniel

New coil SS 8 wraps @ 0.56 







Lakker vet wad of Rayon I'm watching you... 






Vaping lakker now initially a bit of spoegies innie mondjie but overall happier...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cruzz_33

Serpent mini 25 drip tip on Petri RTA @Rob Fisher


----------



## Daniel

Ag kak ohms are jumping around maybe a short?


----------



## Cerberus

Got my first RTA and it's the SM25. 
Took me a few tries to build as it's my first time and thanks to the all the advice and the great video, I finally got it right and my oh my is the flavor awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

Kalashnikov said:


> TOo add on make sure you close the airflow before opening the top cap


I don't do this and everything's working perfect.


----------



## Tai

Must say, best flavour build for me has also been single alien coil, 3mm, 5 wrap. I build it pretty low +- 3mm from airhole, wicked with cotton bacon. Happy days

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR

I would love a flavour battle-off.
Ten of the most popular tanks, same wire, same wick and same juice. Builds depend on the owner. 

What follows is pure opinion ............

I am fairly confident that RDA's will kick ass. Tried the limitless, SM, azeroth, griffin, tornado's and a crapload of RDA's.
I could only get the flavour of how it was meant to be of a specific recipe out of a RDA.
Both the Goon and Sapor 25mm deliver on that special flavour.
Of course a MTL vaper has a different approach but for direct lung hits NOTHING beats a well constructed RDA.

Ps. Yet to try the Avocado


----------



## Franky

KZOR said:


> I would love a flavour battle-off.
> Ten of the most popular tanks, same wire, same wick and same juice. Builds depend on the owner.
> 
> What follows is pure opinion ............
> 
> I am fairly confident that RDA's will kick ass. Tried the limitless, SM, azeroth, griffin, tornado's and a crapload of RDA's.
> I could only get the flavour of how it was meant to be of a specific recipe out of a RDA.
> Both the Goon and Sapor 25mm deliver on that special flavour.
> Of course a MTL vaper has a different approach but for direct lung hits NOTHING beats a well constructed RDA.
> 
> Ps. Yet to try the Avocado


Have you tried the Pharaoh yet?


----------



## Daniel

I suspect the Little OL16 will beat all it's actually so simple look at the RM2.... Still the best flavour atty to this day even after three years and counting....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Franky said:


> Have you tried the Pharaoh yet?


Yea ....had it for a week.......flavour was good but did not like the uneven air-intake.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Getting me Serpent mini on Monday...Finally!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

How does the SM22 compare with the SM25 and is it difficult to wick and how does it compare with a baby beast

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

kyle_redbull said:


> How does the SM22 compare with the SM25 and is it difficult to wick and how does it compare with a baby beast
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



The two Serpents are similar in flavour to me, with the 25 providing much more airflow. I bought the baby beast with rba and it lives in its box - simply cannot compare on flavour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Jasonjardine07

Hey guys. 

With my Serpent mini 25 it only seems to wick right when I open the top fill cap and then bubbles appear... Any help?


----------



## Daniel Alves

Sound like too much cotton

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Jasonjardine07 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> With my Serpent mini 25 it only seems to wick right when I open the top fill cap and then bubbles appear... Any help?


If you are useing round wire then chances are you have too much cotton in the juice wells/coils, if you are using clapton/fancy wire i recommend removing the juice ring(im not sure what its called, the ring clamping the cotton in place, it really makes a difference


----------



## Viper_SA

What an awesome tank! Almost wish I had the means to buy another one, but then again, it won't fit on my Pico and I only have one RX200s. Wicked up, first try, no leaks, no dry hits, flavor for days on Rhodonite, and great clouds. Running the air 1/3 open, 3.5mm ID coil, 24 awg Nichrome 80, 8 wraps. Comes to 0.75 ohm, preheat to 45W for 1 second, then to 35W and I love it! Unfortunately it seems the @hands tip I ordered from the sirs is not as in the photo, so while I'm trying to sort that out, I'm rocking a green tip.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Didn't get my SM - the deal fell through... If anyone has one for sale, please let me know...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

Just some feedback about removing the rings. I tried it on both my SM25's and had juice peeing out of the airflow holes. So I re built with the rings back on. Doesn't work for me. I also tried duel coils at 3.5 ID with 22 Ga Kanthal, my favorite wire. Too big, causes shorts. My most effective and leak proof build is Nichrome 80, 24 Ga, 3.0 ID, 8 wraps coming out at 0.30 to O.32 Ohms. Cotton: organic cotton pads rolled the Scottish method. The Vape is awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> Just some feedback about removing the rings. I tried it on both my SM25's and had juice peeing out of the airflow holes. So I re built with the rings back on. Doesn't work for me. I also tried duel coils at 3.5 ID with 22 Ga Kanthal, my favorite wire. Too big, causes shorts. My most effective and leak proof build is Nichrome 80, 24 Ga, 3.0 ID, 8 wraps coming out at 0.30 to O.32 Ohms. Cotton: organic cotton pads rolled the Scottish method. The Vape is awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Waine

I rewicked last night and took out the wick ring for the first time - i got a very bad leak too!

I have a single coil in there that has worked very nicely for some time. On the odd refill I would get a tiny leak but it would subside.

After refilling last night, it leaked heavily. Not sure where it was coming out of because I was worried it would damage my hotcig 150 so i was clamouring for toilet paper to wipe it up and take off the tank. I chatted to Rob Fisher who has more experience than me on this tank and he suggested I remove the base seal o ring and reseat it, which i did. (The one just above the base when you screw off the base to access the deck) It looked like it was seated fine but I did it anyway.

That seemed to fix it and its working fine now with no leaks on this current tankful

Not sure why it did that leak. Dont know if it was the removal of the wick ring or the way I wicked it but I pretty much did it exactly the same as i have done before when the wick ring was there.

I have a single 24g NI80 3.5mm ID coil with Cotton Bacon wick

The one thing that puzzles me with some rebuildable tanks is the way they sometimes behave - and unless you are an expert you never really know what you did wrong so you redo things a few times till it works and you just hope for the best. Not the best feeling.... Lol...


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher I took these photos after wicking without the wick ring last night. Before the leak.

Was meaning to post them for you to have a look.

The one looks better than the other. I was trying to get it so that the wick just touches the floor of the wick channels.

This side doesn't look that good. Not very even.



This side looks better



How does it look to you? This is after lubing it up with juice

The tanks is vaping beautifully though.


----------



## Daniel

I've had similar experience with this tank never thought about the o-ring seal thanks for the tip. I kind of feel the same one must always fiddle and fidget with some RTAs which gets annoying and I'm already not the most patient being.... Anyway just need to get me another mod and I will try out the Serpent again (hmmm now I wonder why they called it the Serpent one wrong move and it bites you...)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher I took these photos after wicking without the wick ring last night. Before the leak.
> 
> Was meaning to post them for you to have a look.
> 
> The one looks better than the other. I was trying to get it so that the wick just touches the floor of the wick channels.
> 
> This side doesn't look that good. Not very even.
> View attachment 75147
> 
> 
> This side looks better
> View attachment 75148
> 
> 
> How does it look to you? This is after lubing it up with juice
> 
> The tanks is vaping beautifully though.



Looks great Hi Ho @Silver... I am also testing one of my SM25's where the tails don't go all the way into the juice channels... I watched Grimm Green's wicking of the SM22 and thought I would give that option a test... it also seems to work... will see how we go with it today...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jasonjardine07

Rob Fisher said:


> Looks great Hi Ho @Silver... I am also testing one of my SM25's where the tails don't go all the way into the juice channels... I watched Grimm Green's wicking of the SM22 and thought I would give that option a test... it also seems to work... will see how we go with it today...


Howsit Rob,

I thought I was going to have to sell my SM 25 because I kept getting leaks and dry hit no matter how I wicked it.
I probably wicked this thing 30 times before changing to a 5 wrap 3mm alien build with the wicks just resting on the Juice channels.... And I must say this thing is amazing and I cant get over how intense the flavour is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jasonjardine07 said:


> Howsit Rob,
> 
> I thought I was going to have to sell my SM 25 because I kept getting leaks and dry hit no matter how I wicked it.
> I probably wicked this thing 30 times before changing to a 5 wrap 3mm alien build with the wicks just resting on the Juice channels.... And I must say this thing is amazing and I cant get over how intense the flavour is.



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jasonjardine07 said:


> Howsit Rob,
> 
> I thought I was going to have to sell my SM 25 because I kept getting leaks and dry hit no matter how I wicked it.
> I probably wicked this thing 30 times before changing to a 5 wrap 3mm alien build with the wicks just resting on the Juice channels.... And I must say this thing is amazing and I cant get over how intense the flavour is.



@Jasonjardine07 what wicking material have you been using? If you are not using Cotton Bacon or The Cotton Collection that makes a HUGE difference!


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , since you are likely the most experienced SM25 user on the planet, I vote that you put together a mini checklist of sorts about getting it to work right

Right build, wick technique - maybe link to bigguys video
Wick ring story
Base o ring reseating story
Not to close the top cap too fast

Etc

Will add a lot of value if all the tips are in one place

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jasonjardine07

Rob Fisher said:


> @Jasonjardine07 what wicking material have you been using? If you are not using Cotton Bacon or The Cotton Collection that makes a HUGE difference!


I was using Cotton Bacon V2.

I was using a 7 wrap 3mm nichrome build and for some reason it wouldn't wick... I was getting no bubbles whether I wicked into the juice channels or just above. it seemed as if I had an air lock issue?? I tried not packing the cotton too tight but I still got the same thing...

Now that I switched to the alien build I get the wicking bubbles I was after... Maybe I just wasn't wicking the nichrome build correctly but I did try many times.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nicholas

Hi guys, if im going from a griffin25 to a SM25 will i feel a huge difference? is the money worth it? all this talk is making me anxious to try it but i just dont have money like that and its really gotta be something worth the sale of my kidney


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nicholas said:


> Hi guys, if im going from a griffin25 to a SM25 will i feel a huge difference? is the money worth it? all this talk is making me anxious to try it but i just dont have money like that and its really gotta be something worth the sale of my kidney



I haven't had a Griffin 25 but my guess is that there won't be that much of a difference and if you are happy with your Griffin there isn't a need to get a Serpent especially if there are budget constraints!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

Nicholas said:


> Hi guys, if im going from a griffin25 to a SM25 will i feel a huge difference? is the money worth it? all this talk is making me anxious to try it but i just dont have money like that and its really gotta be something worth the sale of my kidney


I have to Griffin 22 and it's benched at the moment. I pull it out every now and then if I want to push out serious Vapour. But hey the Serpent Mini is more than what I need. I don't need to be chugging clouds. The Serpent is a perfect work companion. My minikin battery lasts me 2 days. It produces great great vapour and to top it all of the the flavour is much better than the Griffin. 

I can't speak from the 25 but compared to the 22 it's a much better all day driver. If you can own both all the much better. 

Your juice will last longer to boot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Nicholas said:


> Hi guys, if im going from a griffin25 to a SM25 will i feel a huge difference? is the money worth it? all this talk is making me anxious to try it but i just dont have money like that and its really gotta be something worth the sale of my kidney


I've got both 

Apart from the SM to be filled every 10mins, they pretty evenly matched. 

I much prefer the SM 

It just works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas

Thanks guys


----------



## Rob Fisher

The SM22 brigade have joined the SM25's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> The SM22 brigade have joined the SM25's
> View attachment 75455


Nice

I have now officially retired all my other tanks in favour of the SM25   

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Just ordered the SS version from Vape Cartel, waiting patiently for the courier guy. Thank goodness for same day shipping.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> The SM22 brigade have joined the SM25's
> View attachment 75455


All of that and just look how much better this looks than a Griffin Mini.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A

Is there a big serpent (non-mini version)? If so, does the flavour profile change?

I need a replacement tank for mindless vaping. My Bellus used to be perfect for this as it held enough juice to go a few hours without needing refill and no chance of burning the wicks and quick and easy to top-up.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ashley A said:


> Is there a big serpent (non-mini version)? If so, does the flavour profile change?
> 
> I need a replacement tank for mindless vaping. My Bellus used to be perfect for this as it held enough juice to go a few hours without needing refill and no chance of burning the wicks and quick and easy to top-up.



Nope and the Mini 22 and 25 need filling often... wish they brought one out with an extended tank!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

Doesn't the Conquerer cater for that market?

I keep on seeing the Conquerer Mini on @wotofoofficial wonder if that's gonna be any good,

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie

@Ashley A and @Rob Fisher 

Wotofu did release a 4ml serpent before the mini. I haven't used it at all but I'm pretty sure that with the linger chiminey it couldn't touch the mini. 

http://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-serpent-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer.html


----------



## Rob Fisher

Soutie said:


> @Ashley A and @Rob Fisher
> 
> Wotofu did release a 4ml serpent before the mini. I haven't used it at all but I'm pretty sure that with the linger chiminey it couldn't touch the mini.
> 
> http://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-serpent-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer.html



Yes I had one of them and it was a very nice tank at the time but Fugly!


----------



## Ashley A

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I had one of them and it was a very nice tank at the time but Fugly!


Luckily I couldn't give 2 hoots about looks over functionality. Now to find one of these 4ml babies...


----------



## Rafique

vape setup now complete

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Max

Rob Fisher said:


> The SM22 brigade have joined the SM25's
> View attachment 75455





Rob Fisher said:


> The SM22 brigade have joined the SM25's
> View attachment 75455


Hi @Rob Fisher - The mod on the right - Please - what is it's description....?? - Thank You Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher

Max said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher - The mod on the right - Please - what is it's description....?? - Thank You Rob



@Max it's the Asmodus Ohmsmium 80w mod. Single 18650 and nice and small... but pretty heavy for it's size because it's a solidly built mod. It has a rubberised finish. I didn't need it... I just wanted it because it looks so kewl!

Here it is again with the Cerabis 45 on top.




Unfortunaly they are all sold out. http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-asmodus-ohmsmium-80w-mod


----------

